# June 1, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: SUMMER OF PUNK BEGINS! MJF DELIVERS A PIPEBOMB! IT'S THE HAIR OF JERICHO... DON'T CUT IT IN, MAAAN...



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531140940814905350
Look in this thread, what do you see?
The Forum Chieftess Chelsea!


----------



## KingofKings1524

Best in the World. Page got no face time his entire reign, but guess who’s opening Dynamite on Wednesday? CM Punk. Run with it, Khan.


----------



## DammitChrist

CM Punk's 1st Dynamite episode as the new AEW World Champion feels awesome as hell already!

Jurassic Express/Christian Cage/Hardy Boyz vs Undisputed Elite is a GREAT match on paper that's definitely worth headlining this episode.

Plus, we MIGHT possibly see a (big) NJPW star appear on Dynamite to build hype for Forbidden Door


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

As if Punk's ego couldn't get any bigger, now he's AEW Champion. You just know this whole reign will be Tony Khan and the entire locker room sucking this asshole's dick.


----------



## TD Stinger

Should be another nice atmosphere with the crowd they're going to have.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Miro returned to America the other day btw. He's in Cali right now.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Look in this thread, what do you see?
> The Forum Chieftess Chelsea!


A 'like' for you embracing your rightful place as The Head of the Forum.

A strong 'dislike' for PG Punk being world champion.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

This is going to be nuts.

What is it, 15,000 crammed into The Forum? AEW in the west coast for Dynamite for the first time.


----------



## Jedah

Miro would certainly be a welcome return if he's finally ready.


----------



## CM Buck

A 10 man tag? Golly gosh! My favourite!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Punk back on top where he belongs.


----------



## Sad Panda

This show is going to be a monster. First west coast Dynamite

TK wining and dining the execs.

Fallout from DON and the beginning stages of Forbidden Door.

Expect a complete banger.


----------



## Bland

Can see Christian turning on Jurassic Express & Hardys here, perhaps even joining The Undisputed Elite. Heel Christian is definitely the best Christian and Undisputed Elite could do with a decent manager, who can also occasionally wrestles. Plus Cole could promote adding Christian as he was the first to defeat Omega when Omega was dual champion, which would further escalate a feud of Cole and Undisputed Era vs Omega, when Kenny returns. 

Perhaps Kenny return also happens on the show, would he miss the Forbidden Door PPV? 

Regarding Forbidden Door, surely they'll have some NJPW wrestlers appear or at least challenge via satellite, as NJPW have Best of Super Jr's Final show on June 3rd then Dominion on June 12th, so talents like Tanahashi and Okada might not be in USA until 15th June.


----------



## Jedah

We NEED to see a Wardlow promo of some kind, whether it's just him announcing his intentions, or him squashing some geek and then saying he has unfinished business with the TNT title.


----------



## 3venflow

*AEW Presents "Dynamite"
Wed • Jun 01 • 4:00 PM
Kia Forum, Inglewood, CA*

Available Tickets => 827
Current Setup/Capacity => 14,555
Tickets Distributed => 13,728 (94.3%)


----------



## TD Stinger

Edit: Fake Tweet, nevermind


----------



## DammitChrist

Edit:

That's it.

I'm suing you


----------



## Geeee

Jedah said:


> Miro would certainly be a welcome return if he's finally ready.


I want to think Scorpio Sky was hinting at Miro coming for his belt but I've been guessing Miro and getting it wrong for too long lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Chelsea said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> PUNK/MOX LFG


Fake Tweet, my bad, lol. Popped in feed real quick I didn't even notice it wasn't actually TK.

I didn't think that many people would respond in the 10 seconds it was up, lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This show needs to be a banger bc the following Wednesday’s show is against the NBA Finals


----------



## 3venflow

Continuity watch: Christian and Matt Hardy couldn't stand each other and said awful things to one another during their feud last June/July. Is that addressed or lost in the pro wrestling continuity vortex?


----------



## Scuba Steve

-Wonder if Stinger makes a quick return because one would think the Bucks will be wrestling on Friday night too given it's their homecoming show. 

-Hopefully we get a follow up on Julia Hart. 

-Assuming Jade and the Baddies VS Stat, Anna and a debuting Athena will be the women's match. 

-Would love to see FTR and Punk officially join forces on this show. Probably too early to introduce or announce his Forbidden Door opponent unless it's one of Ospreay/Naito/Ishii because White VS Okada for the NJPW title doesn't happen for a couple weeks. 

-Hopefully Hookhausen make an appearance in the arena in front of the 13k plus.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait to see what this crazy SOB Tony has in store for us this Wednesday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531140940814905350
> Look in this thread, what do you see?
> The Forum Chieftess Chelsea!


*WHO BUMPED A THREAD FROM 2011?!*


----------



## Chelsea

The Legit Lioness said:


> *WHO BUMPED A THREAD FROM 2011?!*


----------



## Prized Fighter

Scuba Steve said:


> -Wonder if Stinger makes a quick return because one would think the Bucks will be wrestling on Friday night too given it's their homecoming show.
> 
> -Hopefully we get a follow up on Julia Hart.
> 
> -Assuming Jade and the Baddies VS Stat, Anna and a debuting Athena will be the women's match.
> 
> -*Would love to see FTR and Punk officially join forces on this show. Probably too early to introduce or announce his Forbidden Door opponent unless it's one of Ospreay/Naito/Ishii because White VS Okada for the NJPW title doesn't happen for a couple weeks.*
> 
> -Hopefully Hookhausen make an appearance in the arena in front of the 13k plus.


Since FTR was attacked by the United Empire and Punk possibly working with Ospreay at Forbidden Door, I could see the Punk/FTR pairing happening soon.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> Continuity watch: Christian and Matt Hardy couldn't stand each other and said awful things to one another during their feud last June/July. Is that addressed or lost in the pro wrestling continuity vortex?


Christian popped into BTE about a month ago when the Buck/Hardy’s were setting up their match and said “Hey guys, should I bring a partner” obviously alluding to Edge

So I don’t Christian has any animosity to other teams


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Continuity watch: Christian and Matt Hardy couldn't stand each other and said awful things to one another during their feud last June/July. Is that addressed or lost in the pro wrestling continuity vortex?


they just kinda dropped the fact that Matt Hardy was a colossal dick to everyone for a year. It does make it easy to drop a storyline if no one likes it LOL


----------



## rich110991

I kind of want Wardlow vs Miro, but I don’t want either to lose.


----------



## omaroo

Miro being finally back would be awesome.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prized Fighter said:


> Since FTR was attacked by the United Empire and Punk possibly working with Ospreay at Forbidden Door, I could see the Punk/FTR pairing happening soon.


Speaking of which....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531344392786788354


----------



## DammitChrist

Not only would CM Punk vs Will Ospreay be a great possible match-up; but they'd also both have killer entrances:


----------



## 3venflow

They really ought to start doing short profiles of top New Japan stars on Dynamite and Rampage. Not everyone needs one and many will already know some of the top stars, but Okada, Naito, Tanahashi, Shingo, Hiromu, Ospreay, G.O.D., ZSJ and a few others should be made to look big time since this PPV is very much uncharted territory and it's unknown how many people plan to buy it.

Get Kevin Kelly to host them since he works for New Japan and knows the product so well. Speaking of which, I'm begging they keep JR far away from Forbidden Door and go with Excalibur, Kevin Kelly and perhaps Don Callis.

Also, it appears Jeff and Cole have been pulled from the first announced match. My guess is they are banged up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531433149909020672


----------



## zorori

The fallout from Double or Nothing is... a 8 man tag match involving guys who weren't involved with each other at DoN 

Now, the UE vs Joe, Darby, and the Hardys? would make sense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay So WEDNESDAY we will see this, right? LOL


----------



## Mister Sinister

This is their best time to hook viewers and reel them back in. They better not blow this with some stupid whoJPW crossover shit.

When Punk comes out to the ring to open the show, it should be Wardlow coming out to challenge him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

speaking of Wardlow, I wonder if he likes to motorboat cuz I’ve got just the spot.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mister Sinister said:


> This is their best time to hook viewers and reel them back in. They better not blow this with some stupid whoJPW crossover shit.
> 
> When Punk comes out to the ring to open the show, it should be Wardlow coming out to challenge him.


No, hyping up the top NJPW stars soon is the right move since Forbidden Door is coming up soon.

Besides, it only takes you a few minutes of your free time to use Google, Cagematch, or YouTube to figure out who those newer/foreign talents really are.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> This is their best time to hook viewers and reel them back in. They better not blow this with some stupid whoJPW crossover shit.
> 
> When Punk comes out to the ring to open the show, it should be Wardlow coming out to challenge him.


the next PPV is literally Forbidden Door

if you hate NJPW stuff, I recommend you look away the whole of June

the rest of us live for this shit


----------



## Jedah

3venflow said:


> They really ought to start doing short profiles of top New Japan stars on Dynamite and Rampage. Not everyone needs one and many will already know some of the top stars, but Okada, Naito, Tanahashi, Shingo, Hiromu, Ospreay, G.O.D., ZSJ and a few others should be made to look big time since this PPV is very much uncharted territory and it's unknown how many people plan to buy it.
> 
> Get Kevin Kelly to host them since he works for New Japan and knows the product so well. Speaking of which, I'm begging they keep JR far away from Forbidden Door and go with Excalibur, Kevin Kelly and perhaps Don Callis.
> 
> Also, it appears Jeff and Cole have been pulled from the first announced match. My guess is they are banged up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531433149909020672


Yeah we need to see at least one big name from New Japan show up, hopefully with the proper hype, not just some random run-in. I really hope they do Okada vs. Danielson at Forbidden Door. This was part of the reason why Danielson came and I don't think he'd have a problem losing that match.

But who to headline it with Punk? It has to be someone big.

I'd like to see Wardlow go up against a decent name from New Japan as well. Then he signals his title intentions.


----------



## DammitChrist

CM Punk can face Tetsuya Naito at Forbidden Door.

Naito is a huge NJPW star. The Chicago crowd will go ballistic for both men who have carefree/anti-hero characters.

Will Ospreay would be another great possible opponent for CM Punk too. He's a top guy in NJPW.


----------



## CM Buck

DammitChrist said:


> CM Punk can face Tetsuya Naito at Forbidden Door.
> 
> Naito is a huge NJPW star. The Chicago crowd will go ballistic for both men who have carefree/anti-hero characters.
> 
> Will Ospreay would be another great possible opponent for CM Punk too. He's a top guy in NJPW.


Naito is injured isn't he?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Firefromthegods said:


> Naito is injured isn't he?


Does anyone know if Ospreay will be set to go? It takes a few weeks to recover from a kidney infection.


----------



## 3venflow

Prized Fighter said:


> Does anyone know if Ospreay will be set to go? It takes a few weeks to recover from a kidney infection.


He'll be fine and Warrior Wrestling just announced he is appearing on a show before Forbidden Door in an eight-way match.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Miro to come out during/after Scorpio vs. Dante and destroy both men!?

Please.


----------



## 3venflow

Just over 24 hours out and still only one match announced. Surely something is imminent. Dante vs. Scorpio is unofficially official for Dynamite or Rampage, no surprise since they're in Cali where Scorp should be over.

Watching the 'Road to' and it's mostly footage from after matches at DoN of wrestlers discussing how they feel. It was more of a 'Road from DoN' than a 'Road to Dynamite'. A few things I took away:


Doesn't sound like JAS vs. BCC / LAX is over based on the animosity in the promos. Matt Menard cut a hell of a promo.
Hardys said they may have to face FTR and Lucha Brothers if they're to get an AEW Tag Title shot.
AEW may have plans for Caprice Coleman, since they gave him plenty of time to discuss his past on this video. I'd have him on AEW, not just ROH, since he brings a lot of energy, enthusiasm and understands modern wrestling.
Nothing about/from Punk, Hangman, MJF or Wardlow on the Road to.
Tay told Sammy he's sleeping on the couch. Sammy said he has a big surprise for Tay.
Jungle Boy cut a nice angry promo.

Also, something to speculate about.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531753147114344448


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## MaseMan

Garcia vs Moxley should be good. I think they've wrestled already once in AEW, and I remember it being pretty good?

It will be interesting to see if Punk defends the title at Forbidden Door. I'd assume a New Japan opponent, but not again Okada or Ospreay. Maybe Switchblade would make the most sense?


----------



## 3venflow

MaseMan said:


> Garcia vs Moxley should be good. I think they've wrestled already once in AEW, and I remember it being pretty good?


It was the main event of The First Dance, but obviously that show is remembered for other reasons...


----------



## BMark66

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531743196308508676


----------



## 3venflow

Look at this guy promo, man. A lot of people talk about who benefited from moving from WWE to AEW but few talk about 2point0 who went from nobodies on NXT to PPV feature match guys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531772105368420353


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Look at this guy promo, man. A lot of people talk about who benefited from moving from WWE to AEW but few talk about 2point0 who went from nobodies on NXT to PPV feature match guys.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531772105368420353


Underrated gem is Daddy Magic.


----------



## Mister Sinister

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the next PPV is literally Forbidden Door
> 
> if you hate NJPW stuff, I recommend you look away the whole of June
> 
> the rest of us live for this shit


Nobody cares about NJPW, ROH or Impact. AEW need to be popping ratings. This sends the message to Warner that Tony Khan doesn't give two shits about getting renewed.


----------



## Mr316

Been saying it since day 1. Daddy Magic is fucking great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531833969892683777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Trotter

It's the first time in nearly two months they won't be competing with NBA playoffs. If they are going to get back over 1 million viewers and closer to that 0.40 demo, it is tommorow night with Punk as the new champ and the MJF buzz still going strong. Not the right time to push too much into NJPW cause the vast majority doesn't know or care about those guys. It's just the simple truth that it only appeals to a very small minority. You can touch on it for a bit, but save the official build for next week. Let's get some AEW centric stories starting tommorow with the AEW roster first and foremost. Focus on TV over PPV is my point cause it's your best chance to get a bump in ratings coming off Double or Nothing. You don't want another repeat of the ROH stuff with the "Who are these people?" on the chance some casuals will be flipping to TBS.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jay Trotter said:


> Focus on TV over PPV


Would be a very bad business decision. You have a PPV in 3.5 weeks that was the fastest sellout in AEW history. Therefore, there is a big demand for this show and in order to maximize the PPV buys, you have to promote this show.

TV ratings for one show aren’t going to matter much mainly bc next week they do go against a Finals game. You want to put the best stuff you have on tomorrows show to promote the PPV bc it’s of immediate importance and will have the biggest audience

They can bring MJF back to get cooking against Punk in July which will boost muh casuals.


----------



## CM Buck

Hikkuleo? Seriously? You couldn't have gotten El phantasmo ?


----------



## Mister Sinister

Why not just leave it 4v4? Actually, why not just Christian in a new program with MJF and Samoa Joe?

They have all of this talent and we are seeing guys I've never heard of.


----------



## CM Buck

Mister Sinister said:


> Why not just leave it 4v4? Actually, why not just Christian in a new program with MJF and Samoa Joe?
> 
> They have all of this talent and we are seeing guys I've never heard of.


MJFs situation. And they're building towards a Christian heel turn


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mister Sinister said:


> Nobody cares about NJPW, ROH or Impact. AEW need to be popping ratings. This sends the message to Warner that Tony Khan doesn't give two shits about getting renewed.


…. You must be ‘nobody’ then


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. You must be ‘nobody’ then


@Mister Sinister 

To play devils advocate, Forbidden door is going to feature the bigger stars that the warner executives might like.

LifeInCattleClass isn't explaining it properly. You're absolutely correct that Suzuki or ishii may not generate massive numbers. But okada, osprey, naito are different animals and proven draws


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Probably one of the most important Dynamites after mostly subpar ratings for the last month or two. No NBA or NHL competition and they are coming off a PPV with a major world title change and the aftermath of the MJF backstage publicity. They definitely need to put on a good show with a strong rating here.


----------



## BMark66

There is an NHL game on today at the same time as Dynamite.


----------



## BMark66

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531846789657075712


----------



## rich110991

Miro

Windham

MJF

Too much to ask?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Road to for those that missed it


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

rich110991 said:


> Miro
> 
> Windham
> 
> MJF
> 
> Too much to ask?


I don't think it's too much to ask for Miro. Didn't someone say he was in California right now?

Windham? No chance. By looking at his tweets and his name, it looks more likely that he's going to be heading back to WWE to likely cost Cody his latest match and perhaps start a feud with him. 

MJF? Would be nice. But I'm not going to lose sleep over him not being there, he just got taken out on a stretcher, I imagine they've used that to sell the fact he won't be on television over the next few weeks to a month and he'll come back to some heel shenanigans somewhere.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

that Sammy / Tay bit on Road to made me giggle

they are growing on me as a heel couple XD


----------



## Mr316

Pretty damn hyped for that show tonight. Crowd should be amazing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Control Centre for invading the Forum


----------



## Jedah

BMark66 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531846789657075712


And of course we get another random tag match on top of the random tag match already announced. What the fuck is this shit?

Athena just debuted. Put her on the show. Follow up the angle with Statlander in some capacity. Have Paige van Zant squash a jobber.

Instead he does this shit. A fallout from a tournament that's over and a match he just did like a month ago. This is why the quality is declining despite the roster.


----------



## BMark66

Jedah said:


> And of course we get another random tag match on top of the random tag match already announced. What the fuck is this shit?
> 
> Athena just debuted. Put her on the show. Follow up the angle with Statlander in some capacity. Have Paige van Zant squash a jobber.
> 
> Instead he does this shit. A fallout from a tournament that's over. This is why the quality is declining despite the roster.


I think the Athena match will be on rampage. I'm thinking TK is trying to fit as much as possible on the card with the Warner executives being in attendance. I could do without a bunch of tag matches though.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, put Athena on a show that has much less exposure after she just debuted so you can do a rehash of Britt vs. Ruby again. Makes total sense. This shit is why Tony needs to go as booker. He has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Geeee

To me it would've made sense to have Takeshita on The Elite team, since he's sort of a satellite member of The Elite, he's been on AEW TV multiple times recently and he's awesome


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Just the three matches booked?

I'd hope they were very storyline driven.

I'd like to think the tag team match is the beginning of the Hayter/Britt break up now we're passed the PPV. Hayter costs them the match? Hayter just walks off and allows Britt to get beaten? Either way, if it's not the beginning of it, then the match really probably didn't need booking. 

The 10 man tag match is unnecessary. Could easily have just been a 6 or even 8 man tag match if Jeff and Cole were both injured. There's no need to add replacements at all. Again with this one, I'd like to think it's going to be story driven. Christian is in a rare match, so use that to move towards the heel turn. Why is Hikuleo there? Are they building towards the Forbidden Door? Are we about to see Guerrillas of Destiny? I find it hard to get excited for 10 men tag matches either way. 

Garcia vs. Moxley should be fun, but it's yet another loss for Garcia. It should however keep Moxley firmly on top of those rankings and we could really be building towards Punk vs. Moxley soon enough. Which would be brilliant mic wise.


----------



## Geeee

Jedah said:


> And of course we get another random tag match on top of the random tag match already announced. What the fuck is this shit?
> 
> Athena just debuted. Put her on the show. Follow up the angle with Statlander in some capacity. Have Paige van Zant squash a jobber.
> 
> Instead he does this shit. A fallout from a tournament that's over and a match he just did like a month ago. This is why the quality is declining despite the roster.


The first Britt/Hayter vs Storm/Soho match was a real banger and also it was on a Rampage that like 300k people watched. So, I can see why they might want to run it back on Dynamite. Hopefully, it sets up some direction for these 4 at least. 

PVZ has a bare knuckle fight in July, so I bet we don't even see her until after that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This card isn't looking very good at all. Also get Ruby Soho off TV, IDK why Tony has an obsession with her. Only match that's looking worthwhile is Garcia vs Moxley


----------



## Jedah

Geeee said:


> The first Britt/Hayter vs Storm/Soho match was a real banger and also it was on a Rampage that like 300k people watched. So, I can see why they might want to run it back on Dynamite. Hopefully, it sets up some direction for these 4 at least.


Nah, there's really no excuse for this. It doesn't belong on tonight's show. The card looks ass.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

BMark66 said:


> There is an NHL game on today at the same time as Dynamite.



Strange, I looked at the NHL schedule earlier and didn't see the game. Regardless, NHL shouldn't have anywhere near the impact that a NBA game does on AEW ratings.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to for those that missed it


Brilliant as usual, this. 

Jungle Boy is lowkey one of the most improved.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I don't think it's too much to ask for Miro. Didn't someone say he was in California right now?
> 
> Windham? No chance. By looking at his tweets and his name, it looks more likely that he's going to be heading back to WWE to likely cost Cody his latest match and perhaps start a feud with him.
> 
> MJF? Would be nice. But I'm not going to lose sleep over him not being there, he just got taken out on a stretcher, I imagine they've used that to sell the fact he won't be on television over the next few weeks to a month and he'll come back to some heel shenanigans somewhere.



Hopefully Khan is finally learning not to spoil everything that is happening in the previews since yeah, the card doesn't look too appetizing for a Dynamite. The Britt/Ruby stuff should be Rampage fodder, Ruby has already proven to be a bust since her arrival. I doubt MJF is coming back anytime soon, the backstage drama and the stretcher job seems like a ready-made excuse to keep him off television so Wardlow can move on to something else.

Miro would be a great return that is desperately needed. It's a head-scratcher that he has not returned or even been mentioned in months now.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hopefully Khan is finally learning not to spoil everything that is happening in the previews since yeah, the card doesn't look too appetizing for a Dynamite. The Britt/Ruby stuff should be Rampage fodder, Ruby has already proven to be a bust since her arrival. I doubt MJF is coming back anytime soon, the backstage drama and the stretcher job seems like a ready-made excuse to keep him off television so Wardlow can move on to something else.
> 
> Miro would be a great return that is desperately needed. It's a head-scratcher that he has not returned or even been mentioned in months now.


I just hope the matches booked are storyline driven. Christian in a match? Cool, have him "accidently" cost Jungle Boy or Luchasaurus the match. Britt and Hayter teaming? Cool, have Hayter and Britt come to a disagreement during it.

Scorpio Sky vs. Dante Martin? Cool, have Miro (or Wardlow) come out to destroy both of them at the end. You have an excuse for either of them. Miro because he wants to reclaim the TNT title back. Wardlow because he feels he was cost his chance of winning the title before due to MJF interference etc.

Plus, we're likely to see where Punk is heading next.


----------



## TripleG

Did Punk's victory on Sunday remind anyone else of this old gem from 2009? 






Honest to God, I wish I could find the original unedited video because it is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## BMark66

They need to open with a CM Punk promo tonight


----------



## 3venflow

Hoping to see Los Ingobernables debut tonight with Andrade, Rush and Dragon Lee. A much better midcard group than AFO.

It's a shame they couldn't procure Jay White for the ten-man tag, but he has his title shot at Okada coming up. So El Hijo del Haku it is.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Mister Sinister said:


> Nobody cares about NJPW, ROH or Impact. AEW need to be popping ratings. This sends the message to Warner that Tony Khan doesn't give two shits about getting renewed.


Nobody cares yet the NJPW sold out in an hour. 



Mister Sinister said:


> Why not just leave it 4v4? Actually, why not just Christian in a new program with MJF and Samoa Joe?
> 
> They have all of this talent and we are seeing guys I've never heard of.


Tell you don't watch AEW without telling me. 

Hikuleo wrestled Archer at FFTF last year. And adding in the NJPW big adds a counter big to the match and plays on the Undisputed Elite/Bullet Club alliance.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jedah said:


> And of course we get another random tag match on top of the random tag match already announced. What the fuck is this shit?
> 
> Athena just debuted. Put her on the show. Follow up the angle with Statlander in some capacity. Have Paige van Zant squash a jobber.
> 
> Instead he does this shit. A fallout from a tournament that's over and a match he just did like a month ago. This is why the quality is declining despite the roster.


Nah, that’s a perfectly solid women’s tag match for Dynamite.

No thanks to that other idea regarding Athena.

They should commit with their own idea instead for her.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I just hope the matches booked are storyline driven. Christian in a match? Cool, have him "accidently" cost Jungle Boy or Luchasaurus the match. Britt and Hayter teaming? Cool, have Hayter and Britt come to a disagreement during it.
> 
> Scorpio Sky vs. Dante Martin? Cool, have Miro (or Wardlow) come out to destroy both of them at the end. You have an excuse for either of them. Miro because he wants to reclaim the TNT title back. Wardlow because he feels he was cost his chance of winning the title before due to MJF interference etc.
> 
> Plus, we're likely to see where Punk is heading next.


Would love for a little tension here between Britt and Hayter... but don't turn her just yet. I think it's more likely Ruby who turns heel here, her post match promo from Rampage last Friday seemingly teased she might be setting up for a turn.


----------



## 3venflow

Bucks' new header. 👀


----------



## Jedah

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, that’s a perfectly solid women’s tag match for Dynamite.
> 
> No thanks to that other idea regarding Athena.
> 
> They should commit with their own idea instead for her.


It's a bad idea to put Athena on the show over an already-done tag team match that means nothing? Strange.


----------



## DammitChrist

I already miss seeing Adam Cole


----------



## KingofKings1524

BMark66 said:


> They need to open with a CM Punk promo tonight


Anything else would just be plain dumb.


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> I already miss seeing Adam Cole


I'm sure he'll be on Dynamite or Rampage to cut a promo about winning The Owen. The haters can't get rid of him that easily


----------



## Scuba Steve

Jedah said:


> It's a bad idea to put Athena on the show over an already-done tag team match that means nothing? Strange.


Athena will probably be on the show. Probably won't wrestle, but will likely be involved in some promo angle.


----------



## 3venflow

The BAS vs. Ass Boys + Platinum Max added. I wonder if Punk's first challenger will make himself known. With Forbidden Door still a month or so away, I could see them giving him a quick one-and-done title match of the Jericho/Scorp, Omega/JB, Hangman/Archer type.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Bucks' new header. 👀
> 
> View attachment 123614


Leading to the Hung Bucks VS Cole and Red Dragon? 

Or maybe a swerve with Cole and Bucks VS Hanger and RD?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> The BAS vs. Ass Boys + Platinum Max added. I wonder if Punk's first challenger will make himself known. With Forbidden Door still a month or so away, I could see them giving him a quick one-and-done title match of the Jericho/Scorp, Omega/JB, Hangman/Archer type.
> 
> View attachment 123615


This match looks entertaining but I'm sick of The Acclaimed getting jobbed out


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Hoping to see Los Ingobernables debut tonight with Andrade, Rush and Dragon Lee.


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> View attachment 123616


_MIC DROP_


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> View attachment 123616


According to Wrestling Forum, I thought he was on his way to Stamford, Connecticut.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ok, I’ve got the inside scoop on why Cole won’t be wrestling tonight. Apparently shortly after Sunday’s ppv somebody showed him a dumbbell (no, not Britt, the lifting kind), and he got a hernia looking at it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Looks like the Bret Hart appreciation society in action tonight.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Guessing Punk/FTR VS Ass Boys and Max will be the opener tonight.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ok, I’ve got the inside scoop on why Cole won’t be wrestling tonight. Apparently shortly after Sunday’s ppv somebody showed him a dumbbell (no, not Britt, the lifting kind), and he got a hernia looking at it.


I think his shoulder is injured, but your premise holds up.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Honestly, I don't care if it comes off like a CM Punk rehash. Have Punk's match main event and have MJF attack him after. Then let him cut a completely uninterrupted promo. Let the dude just air his grievances. It could possibly be cathartic for him and if it comes with a fat new contract then this could end all the whole thing.

With that said, there is great risk in letting someone talk shit about your show and Tony would have to trust MJF to have some level of respect for the company. He can air out his grievances without completely tearing down AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*









GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!!*


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that Sammy / Tay bit on Road to made me giggle
> 
> they are growing on me as a heel couple XD


Would love to see them on this show only to be interrupted by a debuting Johnny and Candice. 😜


----------



## Prized Fighter

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> View attachment 123620
> 
> 
> GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!!*


----------



## DrJamesMartin

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> View attachment 123620
> 
> 
> GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!!*


Damn AJ not looking so hot anymore, especially next to Britt


----------



## DrJamesMartin

BMark66 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531846789657075712


WHY? Why go back to this? Ruby does not need to be on dynamite, she barely deserves dark.


----------



## Geert Wilders

This is an unmissable Dynamite just for MJF. 

I’m also expecting Miro.


----------



## Sad Panda

Geert Wilders said:


> This is an unmissable Dynamite just for MJF.
> 
> I’m also expecting Miro.


Agreed.

With this being the first west coast show, Warner execs being there, DON fall out, beginning of forbidden door buildup… this show will have all the bells and whistles


----------



## DammitChrist

DrJamesMartin said:


> Damn AJ not looking so hot anymore, especially next to Britt


I don't know. I think both women look beautiful here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532081677056454656

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532081677056454656
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miro please. But as it's his hometown, Johnny might be given a win over someone else.

BTW, he appeared as Johnny Game Changer in GCW at the weekend (beating Joey Janela).


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532081677056454656
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miro for sure

has to be


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Saw Punk is doing 6-man tag with FTR.

… that’s fine. He better be cutting a promo separate that. Really hope he’s not just in for the tag match and then done for the night.

edit: I’ll believe Miro returning when I see it… but please let it be true. He can crush Scorpio and get his title back soon hopefully.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532081677056454656
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hometown hero?

Would be a shame if someone were to..... crush him.


----------



## 3venflow

Many of the previous storyline cycles are over, Miro is back from family leave in Bulgaria and he's wrapped up his acting gig, so I see no reason not to reintroduce him now. It's six-and-a-half months since his last match (against Danielson) where he was working hurt.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> View attachment 123616


Man. I would've shit my pants if MJF had just showed up unannounced but on the other hand, it probably will get more eyes on Dynamite to announce it beforehand


----------



## omaroo

If Miro still doesn't return tonight it will be a major blunder imo. 

He needs to come and fucking destroy John. 

Then he needs to destroy sky later this month and get the TNT title back and get its relavancy and importance back which has been destroyed since he lost it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DammitChrist said:


> I already miss seeing Adam Cole


i don't hope he gets released eventually he's a dweeb


----------



## Geert Wilders

I know we all expect Johnny Elite's opponent to be Miro or some NJPW talent. However...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531753147114344448
what if? i mean no thanks personally, I think the guy is trash. But what if? i appreciate some are fans.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nah, they would've signed Bray Wyatt several months ago already.

He's probably returning to WWE soon instead (after a 1+ year break).


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow and Cole have moved above Moxley in the rankings after their PPV wins. Hangman is number three.

Jay Lethal is this month's Frankie Kazarian as in 'WTF is he doing there?'.


----------



## Cydewonder

Was kinda bummed out didn't get tix for this but seeing what's been announced doesn't look like I'll be missing much 

(Except signing along to Wild Thing!)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cydewonder said:


> Was kinda bummed out didn't get tix for this but seeing what's been announced doesn't look like I'll be missing much
> 
> (Except signing along to Wild Thing!)


………… you think missing tonight you wouldn’t be missing much?

….. for real?


----------



## kwill030291

About to head over to the arena soon 3 long years we've waited here in LA tonight just feels super special regardless of what happens


----------



## rich110991

Yes MJF!!!

And hopefully Miro!!!

2 out of 3 ain’t bad

Edit: ffs max caster gonna lose again


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Wardlow and Cole have moved above Moxley in the rankings after their PPV wins. Hangman is number three.
> 
> Jay Lethal is this month's Frankie Kazarian as in 'WTF is he doing there?'.
> 
> View attachment 123636


I think KOR should be #5 just based on recent results.


----------



## DrJamesMartin

3venflow said:


> Wardlow and Cole have moved above Moxley in the rankings after their PPV wins. Hangman is number three.
> 
> Jay Lethal is this month's Frankie Kazarian as in 'WTF is he doing there?'.
> 
> View attachment 123636


How is Nyla Rose #1? Anna Jay just went for the title and isn’t top 5?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Didn’t Rosa already feud with Nyla? They ain’t gonna revisit that this soon. Guess #2 will be next challenge… oh wait. It’s Baker, the woman Rosa won the title from.

Luckily we still have lucky #3 that will give Rosa her next fresh mat… OH FFS!


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Wardlow and Cole have moved above Moxley in the rankings after their PPV wins. Hangman is number three.
> 
> Jay Lethal is this month's Frankie Kazarian as in 'WTF is he doing there?'.
> 
> View attachment 123636


Cole possibly going to be fed to Okada at FD? 

Perhaps a Lethal VS Punk TV match is on the horizon? Or is he meant to be seen in the rankings before he gets in essence, fed to Joe and Joe ends up taking his place in the rankings. 

Think FTR take those AEW tag titles before the month is up. 

With these rankings it appears Wardlow VS Scorpio Sky is nearing. Maybe he comes out to lay his challenge after Sky beats Dante.


----------



## Aedubya

Thought you didn't have to be ranked to challenge for the TBS ?


----------



## DammitChrist

kwill030291 said:


> About to head over to the arena soon 3 long years we've waited here in LA tonight just feels super special regardless of what happens


Wait, I figured that they were in the West Coast; but I just NOW realized that they're in *Los Angeles* tonight.

That area is the heart of where NJPW Strong broadcasts/films most of their tapings.


----------



## Aedubya

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532081677056454656
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy Matthews


----------



## Cydewonder

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ………… you think missing tonight you wouldn’t be missing much?
> 
> ….. for real?


Was expecting Lucha Bros for LA - instead they announce Ruby soho and Johnny nitro 🤷


----------



## 3venflow

THE REDEEMER.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532104720327790593


Cydewonder said:


> Was expecting Lucha Bros for LA - instead they announce Ruby soho and Johnny nitro 🤷


Lucha Bros could be on Elevation before the main show, it's always a lottery as to who appears on there though.


----------



## Whoanma

Cydewonder said:


> Ruby soho


----------



## Oracle

God the show looks awful jist a bunch of random matches


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> THE REDEEMER.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532104720327790593


----------



## MaseMan

Tonight's show isn't about the matches, it's going to be about the angles. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> THE REDEEMER.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532104720327790593


Man... this Dynamite can't get more hype. 

I mean, I don't care about the tag matches but MJF segment after this past weekend and a Miro return get me more hyped for this episode than I've been in awhile.


----------



## Mr316

Hyped as hell for tonight. Let’s go!


----------



## Prosper

Miro returning tonight? MJF on the show? Punk's 1st night as champion and tagging with FTR? Forbidden Door build??

LFFFGGGGGG. Sweet poster for tonight.

CM Punk and Thunder Rosa are the two I've been wanting at the top simultaneously so I'm pretty hyped for the future.


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Man... this Dynamite can't get more hype.
> 
> I mean, I don't care about the tag matches but MJF segment after this past weekend and a Miro return get me more hyped for this episode than I've been in awhile.


Yep, now we just need the long-awaited return of Kenny Omega too


----------



## Chelsea

Prosper said:


> Miro returning tonight? MJF on the show? Punk's 1st night as champion and tagging with FTR? Forbidden Door build??
> 
> LFFFGGGGGG. Sweet poster for tonight.
> 
> CM Punk and Thunder Rosa are the two I've been wanting at the top simultaneously so I'm pretty hyped for the future.


Jade looks like a damn star. Good to see her next to Punk.


----------



## Prosper

Is Sky vs Dante Martin not booked for tonight?


----------



## DammitChrist

Prosper said:


> Is Sky vs Dante Martin not booked for tonight?


Oh, maybe that match happens at Rampage instead.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Miro returning tonight? MJF on the show? Punk's 1st night as champion and tagging with FTR? Forbidden Door build??
> 
> LFFFGGGGGG. Sweet poster for tonight.
> 
> CM Punk and Thunder Rosa are the two I've been wanting at the top simultaneously so I'm pretty hyped for the future.


Maybe HOOK is gonna answer Johnny Elite's call out!


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> Maybe HOOK is gonna answer Johnny Elite's call out!


He absolutely could! I think we all want Miro though haha its been too long since we were graced with the Redeemer's presence.


----------



## 3venflow

SRS says Wardlow is getting a new presentation including new theme music (which is done, but he doesn't have a debut date for it).


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> SRS says Wardlow is getting a new presentation including new theme music (which is done, but he doesn't have a debut date for it).


Tonight would make sense.


----------



## ProjectGargano

So excited for tonight!!!


----------



## Scuba Steve

Most will assume Miro is going to answer Johnny tonight and they likely would be right. 

But what if he became Max's new heater? What if the Pinnacle reshaped itself without Wardlow and FTR? Just a thought.


----------



## Bosnian21

Should be a great episode. Punk’s first night on TV as champion in years, MJF actually cutting a promo, in front of Warner execs even, several exciting matches, a new presentation for Wardlow, hopefully NJPW angles and possibly a Miro return. This episode is basically guaranteed to crack 1 milli.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531140940814905350
> Look in this thread, what do you see?
> The Forum Chieftess Chelsea!


I know your anger, I hear your screams
At how they booked, Smackdown and NXT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> View attachment 123620
> 
> 
> GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!!!!*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, now we just need the long-awaited return of Kenny Omega too


Uhh… well have fun with that one!


----------



## Mr316




----------



## DammitChrist

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I know your anger, I hear your screams
> At how they booked, Smackdown and NXT


Kudos to leaving out Raw and NXT UK here since both of those shows have been enjoyable for a while now


----------



## Sad Panda

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 123650


Oh hell yeah!

Looks kind of similar to the Aurthur Ashe setup.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DammitChrist said:


> Kudos to leaving out Raw and NXT UK here since both of those shows have been enjoyable for a while now


The Raw thread is the best, no matter what the show is like.


----------



## Geeee

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Man. The Bellas tried their best to ruin this promo with horrible banshee screeching


----------



## Prosper

Bret Hart inspired stable sometime in the future?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Soon


----------



## Sad Panda

Geeee said:


> Man. The Bellas tried their best to ruin this promo with horrible banshee screeching


Christ, you ain’t kidding.


----------



## 3venflow

The stage setup is lower today so they can fit more people in the 'limited view' areas. As of last night they were closing in on 14,000 tickets sold. No updates so far today, but they added some hardcam seats.

This is probably what they'll do at Forbidden Door too now that they've opened seats behind the stage.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Prosper said:


> Bret Hart inspired stable sometime in the future?


Best vs Best 2


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> The stage setup is lower today so they can fit more people in the 'limited view' areas. As of last night they were closing in on 14,000 tickets sold. No updates so far today, but they added some hardcam seats.
> 
> This is probably what they'll do at Forbidden Door too now that they've opened seats behind the stage.
> 
> View attachment 123652












That's going to look great packed out.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not the most interesting card but given this is a post PPV show I imagine there will be a couple of surprises tonight.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TD Stinger said:


> Not the most interesting card but given this is a post PPV show I imagine there will be a couple of surprises tonight.




__
http://instagr.am/p/CeMbkX2gQIc/


----------



## rich110991

Oh fuck THE REDEEMER!!!!

Tonight just keeps getting better.


----------



## Jedah

3venflow said:


> The BAS vs. Ass Boys + Platinum Max added. I wonder if Punk's first challenger will make himself known. With Forbidden Door still a month or so away, I could see them giving him a quick one-and-done title match of the Jericho/Scorp, Omega/JB, Hangman/Archer type.
> 
> View attachment 123615


Whack. Punk needs to open the show with a promo and start his next angle, not be in a random match.



3venflow said:


> View attachment 123616


Good.

Wardlow vs. a random too. I'm fine with a squash, but we need to hear from him afterward.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Next for Cole


----------



## Jedah

I'm really not digging all these random tag matches at all, but I'm looking forward to Wardlow, MJF, and Miro. CM Punk better talk tonight as well and get a new challenge. Don't just dump him in a random match. That's how your world champ feels midcard. He should open the show.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Next for Cole


This deserves a remake in AEW. He should fly even higher and further.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> This deserves a remake in AEW. He should fly even higher and further.
> View attachment 123656


Off the top of a cell


----------



## 3venflow

Another segment announced.


----------



## Jedah

3venflow said:


> Another segment announced.
> 
> View attachment 123657


Good, although we all know that Athena is not a great talker to say the least. Hopefully it's short and effective, as I suspect it will be. AEW might want to look into getting a mouthpiece for her.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Another segment announced.
> 
> View attachment 123657


The cheat!


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Another segment announced.
> 
> View attachment 123657


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531091069512781824


----------



## Tobiyama

Hayter and Baker should win. I don't want Khan to resort to 50/50 booking because he received a bit of criticism about Baker winning the tournament. Stop being a pussy Tony.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Another segment announced.
> 
> View attachment 123657


I assume she will get ambushed setting up a match for Rampage. Maybe Athena, Kris Statlander and Anna Jay vs The Baddies?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Tobiyama said:


> Hayter and Baker should win. I don't want Khan to resort to 50/50 booking because he received a bit of criticism about Baker winning the tournament. Stop being a pussy Tony.


Hayter and Baker winning would be as you call it, '50/50 booking.' Ruby and Storm won on Rampage.


----------



## Tobiyama

They shouldn't be doing the match then. One thing I know is that Hayter has been losing way too many matches.


----------



## Sad Panda

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531091069512781824


Yowza!

I love that her left eye color is also black where the right is still her natural blue.


----------



## Geeee

Tobiyama said:


> They shouldn't be doing the match then. One thing I know is that Hayter has been losing way too many matches.


If Hayter pins Ruby, I'm calling it match of the night


----------



## Scuba Steve

Whoanma said:


>


Apparently Schiavone isn't the only one who needs to cut the shit. 😜


----------



## Whoanma

Scuba Steve said:


> Apparently Schiavone isn't the only one who needs to cut the shit. 😜


----------



## 3venflow

TJPW ace Miyu Yamashita just appeared on the Elevation tapings. An excellent wrestler.

The match was: Nyla Rose & Serena Deeb vs. Skye Blue & Miyu Yamashita










BTW @Cydewonder, Death Triangle as a trio have worked the Elevation taping (vs. The Wingmen).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@3venflow your dream has finally come true:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532145666364948480*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> TJPW ace Miyu Yamashita just appeared on the Elevation tapings. An excellent wrestler.
> 
> The match was: Nyla Rose & Serena Deeb vs. Skye Blue & Miyu Yamashita
> 
> View attachment 123659
> 
> 
> BTW @Cydewonder, Death Triangle as a trio have worked the Elevation taping (vs. The Wingmen).


----------



## 3venflow

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 Love it. Hope she gets a TV match, maybe on Rampage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Traffic is bad  - poor fans, imagine missing half of the show cause of LA traffic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532147316039200768


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Love it. Hope she gets a TV match, maybe on Rampage.


I was hoping they would let the TJPW trio have a trios match but I guess the timing didn't quite work out.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Araxen

Short Hair Penny era BBT.... .ick.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

set up looks like a ghetto blaster


----------



## TMTT

The champ is here.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chelsea

SUMMER OF PUNK YESSSS


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Can't deny that belt looks good on Punk


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Arena looks excellent, like an old school 90s crowd. Very snug.


----------



## Trophies

New stage? Looks awesome.


----------



## TD_DDT

Can't believe they put the belt on this far left POS extremist crybaby

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Starting with a match instead of giving Punk the mic is not what I’d do.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

Michael Jackson would've had bitches passing out, that's over.


----------



## Chelsea

I love FTR's theme.


----------



## Tobiyama

The forum, like in Inglewood? They still use it for events?


----------



## TMTT

TD_DDT said:


> Can't believe they put the belt on this far left POS extremist crybaby
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


What are you crying about?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Missed opportunity, if their opponents don't wear this


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Punk world champion, now partnering with Punk, Wardlow now officially an AEW wrestler...

MJF really has hit rock bottom.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Randy Lahey said:


> Starting with a match instead of giving Punk the mic is not what I’d do.


Yeah, really weird booking.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

Chelsea said:


> I love FTR's theme.


It's pretty great


----------



## Chelsea

I like the new stage.

The title looks great on Punk indeed.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Best way to introduce the new world champion. A heatless six man tag match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn that Amber Heard line!!


----------



## Londonlaw

Punk, FTR, Acclaimed and the Gunn Club in one match? Someone in Louisville will be smiling from ear to ear when he sees this 🤣


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I will say though not the best way to open the show. Should be a promo. This match has no heat of storyline.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Acclaimed and Ass Boys work bc it’s basically a musical act, and most musical acts have 4 people


----------



## ProjectGargano

This arena looks phenomenal


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* "We bout to make you pay like Amber Heard!" 💀*


----------



## Araxen

Honey Bucket said:


> Best way to introduce the new world champion. A heatless six man tag match.


Normally I would agree, but the crowd sounds pretty into it bro.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

They better not book CM Punk to irrelevancy like they did Page. Throwing him into a random 6 man as the curtain jerker certainly isn’t the best way to start it off


----------



## French Connection

Are you sure it is a new stage ? 
Just the cylindric structure is missing, no ?


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> * "We bout to make you pay like Amber Heard!" 💀*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wanted a Punk promo instead of another heatless tag match. *


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Don't forget, Time Warner/Disney is watching this live in the arena


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit Lioness said:


> * "We bout to make you pay like Amber Heard!" 💀*


Only, it is on the bed.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Araxen said:


> Normally I would agree, but the crowd sounds pretty into it bro.


They love Punk and FTR that’s why. Oh well, maybe they’ll say something afterwards.


----------



## Araxen

French Connection said:


> Are you sure it is a new stage ?
> Just the cylindric structure is missing, no ?


F's in the chat for the Cody tunnel.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

French Connection said:


> Are you sure it is a new stage ?
> Just the cylindric structure is missing, no ?


It's just a different set up because of the arena and the tickets sold.

Reminiscent of Grand Slam because of arena layout and tickets sold. It'll be back to normal next week, I'd imagine.


----------



## Geeee

The Gunns are covered in glitter


----------



## Mr316

Just me or we can barely hear commentary?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wanted a Punk promo instead of another heatless tag match. *


Seriously. Advertise Punk promo to start the show. Punk cuts his promo, Acclaimed/Ass Boys interfere, FTR makes the save, set up the 6-man tag. It's basic, but it works better than what we got.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Steeped stands are just the best for noisy rowdy crowds.

_chefs kiss_


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Show starting with a bunch of guys in the ring AGAIN 😂


----------



## Honey Bucket

How is Billy Gunn looking like that and he’s going to be 60 next year.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CM Punk, Jamie Noble and Perry Saturn vs 2 Dolph Zigglers and a EC3 😂


----------



## 3venflow

The improvement of the young Gunns continues to astonish me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Honey Bucket said:


> How is Billy Gunn looking like that and he’s going to be 60 next year.


Steroids + a lot of commitment to diet and exercise.

He obviously has great genetics too.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This didn't need PnP.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is CM Punk randomly teamed up with FTR for no reason? And why are these guys fighting? 😂


----------



## RapShepard

Honey Bucket said:


> How is Billy Gunn looking like that and he’s going to be 60 next year.


Magic genie


----------



## Oracle

Mr316 said:


> Just me or we can barely hear commentary?


Probably a good thing


----------



## Whoanma

MJF still to come.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Mr316 said:


> Just me or we can barely hear commentary?


Yeah, and it has nothing to do with the crowd or in-ring action either. Think their audio needs to be turned up.


----------



## DrEagles

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don't forget, Time Warner/Disney is watching this live in the arena


Wonder if they got in on that ASS BOYS chant?


----------



## Businessman

This is being booked like a house show, sure the crowd is entertained but this is a national TV show where storylines are supposed to be created or advanced and we just came off a PPV with like 13 matches

The new champ should have kicked off the show with a promo and a new feud for him should have been created


----------



## TMTT

JD Drake, remember seeing him on EVOLVE.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Miro commercial! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

TMTT said:


> JD Drake, remember seeing him on EVOLVE.


Eli Drake's brother 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Punk's face then 🤣


----------



## Honey Bucket

That Punk ‘eek’ face guaranteed meme material.


----------



## RapShepard

Punk should leave the ropes alone lol


----------



## Whoanma

Honey Bucket said:


> How is Billy Gunn looking like that and he’s going to be 60 next year.


I’ll take Vitamins and Prayers for $1000.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> Punk's face then 🤣





Honey Bucket said:


> That Punk ‘eek’ face guaranteed meme material.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Punk's face then 🤣


They should of just turned Adam Page heel! Have him be some sort of Gunsmoke villian or something with the cowboy gimmick.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Botch Punk!


----------



## DRose1994

I hate when Punk goes for these springboard moves. He needs to leave those alone.


----------



## Tobiyama

No more springboard moves Punk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RapShepard said:


> Punk should leave the ropes alone lol


Some of his offense looks off when he tries the fancy stuff.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> MJF still to come.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Eww that could’ve been nasty.


----------



## redban

Billy Gunn still looks like he could handle Punk


----------



## TMTT

Businessman said:


> This is being booked like a house show, sure the crowd is entertained but this is a national TV show where storylines are supposed to be created or advanced and we just came off a PPV with like 13 matches
> 
> The new champ should have kicked off the show with a promo and a new feud for him should have been created


Hoping some NJPW wrestlers show up, but let's see what kind of build up we are going to have for Forbidden Door tonight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Eww! The FTR logo looks like the ljn logo! Ljn sucks! 😂


----------



## TD_DDT

CM punk is so fat old and out of shape it's pathetic 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahbaby!

Mr Ass v Punk! Book it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

redban said:


> Billy Gunn still looks like he could handle Punk



Billy more swole than 99% of AEW and 90% of WWE.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Ljn better not be invloved in developing that AEW game btw!


----------



## Londonlaw

I’ll probably regret saying this but with the new network executives in attendance, I expect AEW to be on their ‘best behaviour’ this show.

Also, whether the show should have started with a promo or this match, one thing I think is the case, it’s using as close to traditional psychology as you can get today.

Lastly, has Punk just hurt his leg?


----------



## ThirdMan

RapShepard said:


> Punk should leave the ropes alone lol


I think his knees might be hurting after those Buckshot Lariat attempts.


----------



## 3venflow

Trim or dye that beard champ.


----------



## The XL 2

Honestly, a lot of the criticisms Adam Cole gets could apply to CM Punk too. Punk is 190lbs, bigger than Cole but still small, but has zero discernable athleticism. Hard to buy him as a world champion.


----------



## RapShepard

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Some of his offense looks off when he tries the fancy stuff.


Yup, was never that athletic older age, just drop it


----------



## yeahbaby!

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Billy more swole than 99% of AEW and 90% of WWE.


To be fair I think his body is 80% roids


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahbaby! said:


> Mr Ass v Punk! Book it.


Would be a good match on Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Seriously. Advertise Punk promo to start the show. Punk cuts his promo, Acclaimed/Ass Boys interfere, FTR makes the save, set up the 6-man tag. It's basic, but it works better than what we got.
> 
> It's not rocket science.


*This is exhibit A of the pointless wrestling on this show that does nothing for anyone. *


----------



## DrEagles

Businessman said:


> This is being booked like a house show, sure the crowd is entertained but this is a national TV show where storylines are supposed to be created or advanced and we just came off a PPV with like 13 matches
> 
> The new champ should have kicked off the show with a promo and a new feud for him should have been created


I mean they’re doing the new Japan show in one month, they’ll probably have Punk face one of them boys and then start a proper feud


----------



## Geeee

Punk may have already set the record for botches as AEW world champion


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Hotdiggity11

3venflow said:


> Trim or dye that beard champ.


Yeah, he’s only in his 40s. It’s ok to leave the gray out.


----------



## DRose1994

redban said:


> Billy Gunn still looks like he could handle Punk


Billy Gunn looks like he could handle 90% of humans.


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Honestly, a lot of the criticisms Adam Cole gets could apply to CM Punk too. Punk is 190lbs, bigger than Cole but still small, but has zero discernable athleticism. Hard to buy him as a world champion.


Punk is a fun character though when he's in his zone.


----------



## TMTT

Tanahashi showed up.


----------



## Oracle

inb4 gate keeper Lance Archer comes out


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Cringe family promo 🤢


----------



## Tobiyama

What is the point of this promo?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Do drugs Punk


----------



## redban

The XL 2 said:


> Honestly, a lot of the criticisms Adam Cole gets could apply to CM Punk too. Punk is 190lbs, bigger than Cole but still small, but has zero discernable athleticism. Hard to buy him as a world champion.


Simple ... it's because Punk is about 6-feet tall whereas Adam Cole is about 5'9 (if that)


----------



## TD_DDT

I'm a fuckin aew mark but this shit SUX

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobiyama

Ring of Honor champions, I don't care. AEW, I like. I don't care about ROH.


----------



## The XL 2

RapShepard said:


> Punk is a fun character though when he's in his zone.


He is for sure. Would be a lot better as a heel with a few heaters though


----------



## Irish Jet

Turn heel ASAP.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

"Do drugs, they feel great"

- Dax Harwood, 2022


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus this is terrible. Are we just giving Punk and FTR a chance to suck each other off?


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh no, here comes the Japan stuff


----------



## Araxen

TANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY FUCK!!!


----------



## Whoanma

It seems like Khan’s been sharing his stash.


----------



## 3venflow

TANAHASHI!


----------



## yeahbaby!

TANAAAAHAASHI


----------



## DammitChrist

IT'S FUCKING HIROSHI TANAHASHI!!!!!


----------



## redban

OK .... and who the hell is this guy????


----------



## Chan Hung

I forgot the Japanese shit interaction would happen. How long is this crap going to be on AEW, a month? Hopefully over soon. I dont care about these guys. Stick to your own company Khan.


----------



## TD_DDT

I hope Kenny Omega comes back and rescues this trainwreck soon man

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket

Dayuuum.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Holy shit. Ace.


----------



## Tobiyama

I saw Tanahashi in some NJPW shows in California. And he seemed like he was mailing it in. Lame matches. Hope he will do better here.


----------



## Trophies

But where is Okada


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Who is this roody poo?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NO FUCKING WAY THEY GOT TANAHASHI!!!! THIS IS HOW YOU SELL A PPV!!!*


----------



## TMTT

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eli Drake's brother 😂


That dude is French now.


----------



## RapShepard

I'm confused I thought Okada was the ace in NJPW and Tanahashi was like the Taker super legend type guy.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD_DDT said:


> I hope Kenny Omega comes back and rescues this trainwreck soon man
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Id rather Omega than the New Japan stuff


----------



## Mister Sinister

Like I said. WhoJPW?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tanahashi vs Punk! LETS FUCKING GO!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That's not Sting JR you stupid idiot 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Who's this??


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## The XL 2

redban said:


> Simple ... it's because Punk is about 6-feet tall whereas Adam Cole is about 5'9 (if that)


6 feet at a skinny fat 190lbs with zero athletic ability isn't imposing or credible whatsoever. Jamie Noble was more physically credible.


----------



## TD_DDT

Tony Khans a moron. The neckbeards know who this guy is normal ppl don't. I have no fkn clue lololol

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tana!!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Whether it's his whining, verbally rimming Bret Hart, or rambling on about his family no one cares about, Dax never fails to be top-of-the-line cringe. Just awful. Get him off of my screen.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn excalibur looks like a such a geek


----------



## Tobiyama

Johnny Dark is here!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

TD_DDT said:


> Tony Khans a moron. The neckbeards know who this guy is normal ppl don't. I have no fkn clue lololol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Normal people don't own Google, apparently.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That's not Sting JR you stupid idiot 😂


Sure it is. He’s just not wearing face paint. 😉


----------



## Oracle

FFS again no introduction to the guy we are just supposed to know who he is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Get OKADA and I don't care what else is on the card, I'll buy the PPV. *


----------



## Honey Bucket

I barely watch any NJPW but even I know who Tanahashi is.


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone else tired of the "Bret Hart" inferences?


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> I'm confused I thought Okada was the ace in NJPW and Tanahashi was like the Taker super legend type guy.


Tanahashi was the ace before Okada dethroned him.


----------



## Chan Hung

LISTEN TO THE FUCKING BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## yeahbaby!

Okada is for THE AMERICAN DRAGON!


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> FFS again no introduction to the guy we are just supposed to know who he is.


You can't call yourself a wrestling fan if you don't know who he is.


----------



## Tobiyama

MJF doesn't have a neck brace on?


----------



## ThirdMan

Oracle said:


> FFS again no introduction to the guy we are just supposed to know who he is.


Well, I mean, you're the Oracle, after all.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


Still need


----------



## Whoanma

TD_DDT said:


> I hope Kenny Omega comes back


ASAP.


----------



## TD_DDT

MJF rules. All the internet dweebs got worked so hard this weekend lololol

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Oracle said:


> FFS again no introduction to the guy we are just supposed to know who he is.


Commentary literally fucking said who he is and his accomplishments ffs stfu


----------



## Chan Hung

NO SELLING THE MATCH ...Kinda Fucked up lol.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I mean Tanahashi vs Punk is cool? Never heard of this dude though.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Finally, the reason I tuned in. 😁
Especially after CM Punk’s underwhelming debut as champion.


----------



## TMTT

WWE guy is here.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wish Naito would come out and spit in MJF's face. 😏


----------



## Oracle

rbl85 said:


> You can't call yourself a wrestling fan if you don't know who he is.


I know who he is but that's not that point


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Who is that? That guy looks like some sort of cross between Eddy Guerrero and Ultimate Warrior 😂


----------



## Prosper

We’re going CM Punk vs Tanahashi FUCK YES


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Tanahashi was the ace before Okada dethroned him.


Okay got you


----------



## Tobiyama

MJF not selling his injuries?


----------



## Chan Hung

Not even a neck brace? LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

redban said:


> OK .... and who the hell is this guy????


Hiroshi Tanahashi is the 2nd biggest star in NJPW.

If I had to make an accurate analogy, it'd be this:

He has the star power of John Cena in Japan. He has the workrate of Shawn Michaels. He has the longevity of BOTH those men (since he's pretty much been a main eventer in NJPW since 2006).

Tanahashi is one of the best professional wrestlers in the business even decades later, AND he's arguably one of the best babyface performers of all time.

Trust me, he's EASY to root behind in the ring.

The guy is in his 40s, and he's STILL able to deliver on a high level.

Tanahashi also holds the record for most world title runs in NJPW with 8 reigns.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Holy shit its actually Tanahashi


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Yeah! MJF talking is the best part!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here we go


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Get OKADA and I don't care what else is on the card, I'll buy the PPV. *


Los Ingobernables.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Holy shit its actually Tanahashi


Who?! He looks like if Eddie Guerrero and Ultimate Warrior had a love child 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11

I wonder what the executives think of “STFU” chants. 😂


----------



## TD_DDT

This is gold. Love how MJF is running with the fake news rumors from the weekend hahahahah

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEagles

1000% work confirmed lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh Jesus


----------



## Tobiyama

It was a work.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

"Stone Cold" MJF vs. Mr. Khan and The Coportation feud on the way?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

This is good. We eating boys.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Do it, Max


----------



## sbuch

Everything about this guy screams insecurity and I hope he does leave AEW he's terrible


----------



## Ham and Egger

There's nothing you can't do do.... except win a world title.


----------



## Oracle

It's good they are leaning in to this stuff


----------



## Honey Bucket

Sounds like a face promo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532157161341591553


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

This is fucking amazing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MJF spitting nothing but facts.*


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Wrecking the announce table like Bret Hart is going to look less cool without those bulky CRT monitors


----------



## Araxen

One of the best works ever created.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This is fantastic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Meek McKhan, I knew you'd come!


----------



## Whoanma

I hope MJF got his money back. First class plane tickets are expensive.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF EXPOSING WRESTLING FORUM


----------



## Hotdiggity11

MJF gonna be a great Miz Replacement in 2 years. 😉


----------



## Tobiyama

Honey Bucket said:


> Sounds like a face promo.


I agree


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> MJF EXPOSING WRESTLING FORUM


He's right though. My opinions do suck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MJF calling ya'll out 😂


----------



## Trophies

I can feel MJF's anger from here lol


----------



## TD_DDT

Dude I love how MJF is burrying half this site and all of reddit lololololllll

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MJF speaking the truth


----------



## Chelsea

"don't pretend to watch New Japan"

thank you, MJF


----------



## TMTT

Second best


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MJF really coming for some of your asses.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

All he needs to do now is scream out a WOOOOOO and elbow drop his scarf


----------



## Honey Bucket

TD_DDT said:


> Dude I love how MJF is burrying half this site and all of reddit lololololllll
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Half this site? He’s going after the entire internet.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Oh shit


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Is he supposed to be face or heel here holy shit fucking s tier promo here


----------



## Mr316

This is the grestest thing I’ve ever seen in years in wrestling. This is unreal.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Chan Hung said:


> MJF EXPOSING WRESTLING FORUM


For the record, I always stood with MJF! Tony Khan would be a fool to let MJF go to WWE!


----------



## redban

Trying too hard to make a pipebomb-esque promo, having him mention marks, star-ratings, WWE etc.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is the start of the Summer of MJF!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

This is believable as shit first off even tho it's a work so it's fucking MONEY

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> "don't pretend to watch New Japan"
> 
> thank you, MJF


I'm a fan of their Irish guy, Kenneth O'Kada.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Holy shit!! ex-E guys


----------



## TMTT

Fanboy Tony


----------



## NXT Only

MJF is spitting fire


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532158227818889219


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## 3venflow

This is pipe bomb level stuff. I can't tell what's real and fake.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MJF pipebomb!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ooooooooh fuck hahaha.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Yep, MJF got a fat raise and now gets to pull a Punk 2011.


----------



## The XL 2

Holy shit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This is why I fucking love MJF


----------



## Oracle

Dude is MJF on WF?


----------



## TMTT

Fade to black.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing promo. Expected no less.


----------



## Bosnian21

Best segment in Dynamite history


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532158410539552770


----------



## Trophies

Abrupt cut off like Attitude Era Raw's lol


----------



## Tobiyama

Total babyface promo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## sbuch

Is it just me or is this trying too hard?? I watched Punk's 2012 promo live and that energy felt more...real


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Summer of MJF has begun. 🙌🏾


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony Khan to turn heel? About time!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Holy shit


----------



## Honey Bucket

I was literally gonna type out ‘he’s gonna drop the f-bomb in a minute’ and then..,,boom.

Holy fuck.


----------



## NXT Only

OMG WHAT THE HELL DID HE SAY


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MJF IS THE FUCKING GOAT!!! This man should be the fucking champion holy fuck!


----------



## Whoanma

Congrats! You’ve been worked.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He's right though. My opinions do suck.


We aren't worthy


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tobiyama said:


> Total babyface promo.


He’s a babyface in our hearts.


----------



## Londonlaw

Work, shoot or not, he’s telling the truth and holding up a mirror to a segment of the fanbase.


----------



## Prosper

HOLY FUCK MJF


----------



## Oracle

That was the best promo ive seen in years


----------



## TMTT

Should have talked about what drugs Tony uses.


----------



## yeahbaby!

OMG f bomb?

Honestly though getting russo-style WCW vibes from that.


----------



## Chan Hung

The EPIC BOOOOOOO's when his music hit were AMAZING!


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

career defining fucking promo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WHO HAS THE UNCENSORED VERSION?!*


----------



## Tobiyama

Whoanma said:


> Congrats! You’ve been worked.


Sean Ross Sapp in the mud.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

God bless any of those who thought that was a shoot.

That was pro wrestling and it was incredible. Authentic and raw. Exactly what wrestling has been missing.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Love this! Exact the pipebomb of Punk!


----------



## CovidFan

this is the fucking worst. Everyone will worship this guy for this when in reality he's the guy who wants to always stay in kayfabe but then goes on tv killing any realism at all.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MJF might be making a mistake though, because MJF wont get too far with Roman hogging the belts and he wont be able make demands like this to be fired with Vince.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> This is pipe bomb level stuff. I can't tell what's real and fake.


He hit all of the bullet points of the pipe bomb, even ended the segment by turning off the mic.

It’s a work.


----------



## The XL 2

AEWs TV is usually mediocre but that was easily a top 5 moment of the last 20 years.


----------



## Braylyt

But it's still totally real and not a storyline at all

Nobody got worked lmao


----------



## Mr316

I’m fucking shook. What a fucking moment.


----------



## NXT Only

MJF ain’t leaving that’s for sure. That was amazing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Told you it was a work


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony Khan should turn heel. Say he prefers the current WWE guys. Although he prefers Adam Cole, OC, Danhausen sadly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hey Max, I don’t fucking care. Work or shoot, I don’t fucking care. If it’s a shoot, then quit already. If it’s a work, it’s one of the stupidest works in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> Tony Khan to turn heel? About time!


He’s too dorky to pull off Eric Bischoff or Mr. McMahon. Except when he’s really deep into the nose candy like his post-DoN news conference.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

How do you guys not know what he said?

He called Tony a fucking mark


----------



## RapShepard

sbuch said:


> Is it just me or is this trying too hard?? I watched Punk's 2012 promo live and that energy felt more...real


I mean if it feels try hard because laws of diminishing returns. We've seen tons of "let's get real" promos the last decade. 

But he delivered it well


----------



## Businessman

Well if it’s a work hopefully the Discovery executives are in on it, that was quit real sounding, but MJF is just that good

I like the small detail of how he said it’s Max Friedman talking to make it sound more like a shoot because the Jacob part is not actually in his real name


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Loose Canon MJF... has the potential to actually be interesting, which isn't something you can often say about AEW storylines.


----------



## Mr316

AEW holds THE fucking storyline. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Punk probably gave him a hug backstage and said

"Nice job kid!"


----------



## Honey Bucket

Not even a mention of it after commercials.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

fuck my legal TSN Direct stream completely crapped out and I had to track down a _less_ legal stream and I came back just in time for MJF's promo to be over >_<


----------



## TMTT

Going to show up at RAW next week.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Honey Bucket said:


> Not even a mention of it after commercials.


Good. That's smart.


----------



## Araxen

Jesus, Johnny Elite has to follow that? Poor guy. lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

GOAT LEVEL PROMO by MJF


----------



## Tobiyama

Johnny Dark arrives!


----------



## ThirdMan

This is one of those times that they shouldn't be immediately moving past the previous segment. The commentators come back from the break unfazed.


----------



## DammitChrist

TD_DDT said:


> Tony Khans a moron. The neckbeards know who this guy is normal ppl don't. *I have no fkn clue lololol*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Either read the comments by his fans on here, or USE THE INTERNET then.


----------



## Prosper

One of the best works ever in wresting, that segment was God tier


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well one thing's for sure, that's the best segment/promo in AEW history.

I know that's not exactly a high bar, but this just destroyed it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

MJF just trashed the company, Tony Khan, and the fans and the commentary has already moved on like it never happened. 🤣


----------



## MrMeeseeks

HES BACK!!!!!


----------



## Araxen

MIRO!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Johnny Morrison, YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister

MJF just gave the greatest promo in years in wrestling.
I can't believe they let him say the truth about New Japan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*None of you WRASSLIN fans can tell me that wasn't the best thing you've seen on this program. Promos > random matches.*


----------



## Mr316

THE REDEEMER!!! What a fucking show!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532158466185277440


----------



## DRose1994

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Told you it was a work


I don’t think them blending real life and an angle means it was a work. When Cody was about to leave he went on TV and mentioned as much — didn’t mean it was a work.

on another note, MIRO!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Was it beeped on TV?

It was uncensored on Fite.

MIRO


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

MIRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YES!!!


----------



## Trophies

Heyyy Miro is back from fighting God!


----------



## Chan Hung

MIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRO?? PLEASE BRING LANA


----------



## Joseph92

Miro is back!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Poor Morrison is about to job again.


----------



## Tobiyama

Bizarre promo


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

AEW marks crack me up. So basically in this situation if ANYTHING other than MJF being released and going to WWE happened (which was NEVER going to occur) then it was a work the whole time? MJF and Tony were good the WHOLE time. Hahah, I crack up on this forum sometimes.


----------



## TMTT

There is one guy that should go back to WWE.


----------



## Businessman

I like the idea of a “Mr. Khan” character but he’ll need a monster bodyguard

Worker vs boss has proven to be a big draw in wrestling


----------



## Bosnian21

Lets gooooo Miro


----------



## The XL 2

No way the rest of the show can follow that


----------



## FrankenTodd

He ticked off every word…. Wwe, mark, fuck, ……every word but cocaine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoganJosh

Warner allowed f bomb? Or it was on the fly? I'm confused.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MY FUCKING DUDE MIRO IS BACK 

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great promo by Miro, big pop for him as well. TAKE GOD'S HOME, MIRO!


----------



## DRose1994

One of my pet peeves about AEW/TK is that he brings guys in and jobs them out.


----------



## Chan Hung

MIROS PROMOS Make no sense but are GOLD.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MJF after getting squashed by Wardlow:










MJF after that nuke of a promo:


----------



## Hotdiggity11

About to be Johnny Jobber. 😉


----------



## The XL 2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *None of you WRASSLIN fans can tell me that wasn't the best thing you've seen in months on this program. Promos > random matches.*


Months? It was easily the greatest moment in AEW history.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The Redeemer is such a fantastic gimmick.

Miro smash.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why is Morrison being brought in to job like a joke. Its as if it was Vince booking him lol


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Remember when AEW claimed there were only 8 guys in the whole WWE they'd even consider signing if the WWE shut down. Now every segment you turn on is ex WWE guys. Tough scene.


----------



## NXT Only

He about to break Johnny


----------



## Chan Hung

No Lana


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wrestling journalists


----------



## Whoanma

Tobiyama said:


> Sean Ross Sapp in the mud.


Poor guy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

One of the best promos in years by MJF. Not much to say, although I would have kept him off TV for a few weeks before doing this and let it marinate more. 

That being said, hold me to this, he's going to beat Punk for the belt. That just convinced me of it. 

And now Miro is back! REDEEM!


----------



## Araxen

Two more ex-WWE guys! MJF WAS RIGHT!! #FREEMJF


----------



## Trophies

Does Kip Sabian still wear those brown bags in the crowd...been a couple weeks last I saw that lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MJFs promo was fantastic, best of the last five years or so in my opinion. But one of the best all time works? Come on let's not get ahead of ourselves. 

Nothing after 2010 in pro wrestling can be considered "all time great"


----------



## RapShepard

Fun last 2 segments


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Chan Hung said:


> MIROS PROMOS Make no sense but are GOLD.


The man is clearly devoted and driven by Our Father who art in Heaven. His promos aren't hard to process...unless you're a heathen


----------



## TMTT

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Morrison being brought in to job like a joke. Its as if it was Vince booking him lol


Too many guys. Should have gone back to IMPACT for a main event spot.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Oh and one other thing, I'm so happy I was legit worked. It's such a weird but fun feeling to have again in wrestling, embrace it!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Remember when AEW claimed there were only 8 guys in the whole WWE they'd even consider signing if the WWE shut down. Now every segment you turn on is ex WWE guys. Tough scene.


Miro makes sense. Johnny should probably be on Impact where he would be a big fish in a small pond. Instead he is a jobber or sidekick in WWE and AEW.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Stating the obvious here (although some geniuses here have missed it)…two ex-WWE guys in one match straight after the MJF promo is absolutely 100% intentional.


----------



## NXT Only

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Remember when AEW claimed there were only 8 guys in the whole WWE they'd even consider signing if the WWE shut down. Now every segment you turn on is ex WWE guys. Tough scene.


Jericho said that. He doesn’t speak for Tony.


----------



## Joseph92

It's to bad MJF didn't leave the ring after his promo. He could of held the show hostage until he got what he wanted.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532161110455029764


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Feels good Godly, man.


----------



## Mister Sinister

https://c.tenor.com/a92B-rsAyMoAAAAd/the-best-acting-ive-ever-seen.gif


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I'm confused I thought Okada was the ace in NJPW and Tanahashi was like the Taker super legend type guy.


Tana is like Cena - who is now old enough to eat a pin


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tana is like Cena - who is now old enough to eat a pin


Thank ya


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532161110455029764


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Morrison being brought in to job like a joke. Its as if it was Vince booking him lol


Hes not signed I thought you people didn’t want anymore ex WWE lol


----------



## Oracle

Why is Miro struggling to beat this guy


----------



## TMTT

Good match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532158841701408768


----------



## Joseph92

If MJF ever did go to WWE do you think he would still be able to do the same style of promos he does now?


----------



## 3venflow

Miro = the good kind of signing from WWE. Reinvented, fresh, better than ever.

JoMo = the pointless kind of signing from WWE. Same act we've seen in WWE, IMPACT, AAA. Nothing new, nothing we didn't see on the other channel.

BTW, Johnny isn't signed as of today so it's possible he's just used on a freelance basis.

MJF was right in principle though. Most of AEW's best signings were largely unknown to national audiences. WWE have handed AEW some great talents, but there's a considerable number they didn't need to sign.


----------



## NXT Only

Oracle said:


> Why is Miro struggling to beat this guy


He got 4 shots in lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

FLAWLESS VICTORY!


----------



## Mr316

this show has been fucking fire


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Damn, it's fucking good to have The Redeemer back.

Interested to see what's next for him.


----------



## Victor Chaos

If there not going to put the big title on MJF then they should put it on Miro.


----------



## Tobiyama

Don't worry Johnny. We will pretend you have a decent record by feeding you a lot of wins on Dark and Elevation.


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> Why is Miro struggling to beat this guy


He isn't a nobody, more of a waste of ELITE.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Victor Chaos said:


> If there not going to put the big title on MJF then they should put it on Miro.


MJF will be world champion within the next 6 months.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Honey Bucket

Jericho =


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## TripleG

So that MJF promo pretty much stole the show tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Menard has a future in commentary. What a voice.


----------



## Prosper

That Anarchy in the Arena match was phenomenal


----------



## TMTT

Jericho and Hager with two jobbers, comically bad.


----------



## Chelsea

Acknowledge The Wizard Chris Jericho, AEW Galaxy!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

No I didn't order it Daddy but I still acknowledge you


----------



## FrankenTodd

You don’t deserve it tonight[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Don't just shut it off. Get rid of the theme already, damn it. You're heels for God's sake. >:T

And Daddy Magic is clearly TK's coke stash come to life. :0


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

"Appreciate us"

Put that on a shirt.


----------



## TMTT

Are you Vader?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Who are these jobbers with Jericho and Hager? Why do they keep trying to make them a thing?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket

I feel like somebody else is gonna drop the f-bomb later.

JR: ‘Goddamn it’s a fuckin slobberknocker folks’


----------



## Prosper

Lol Jericho lost like 100 pounds in 4 months


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Don't let Jericho pass the mic again










Biggest heel move of his career.


----------



## Geeee

TMTT said:


> Jericho and Hager with two jobbers, comically bad.


Hager wishes he was as good as Daddy Magic


----------



## TMTT

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Who are these jobbers with Jericho and Hager? Why do they keep trying to make them a thing?


Tony's favourites


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Anarchy match was good in a "it's so bad it's good" kind of way.


----------



## Chelsea

"Oh yeah, oh yeah, shut your mouths" LOL


----------



## Araxen

The uncensored version:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v2w8s9

Calling TK a fucking mark is hilarious!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

JoMo coming in to be a jobber to the stars is wild as hell...seems like he's happy to just be the guy that does flips tho


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

"What kind of man burns another man" - lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

"What kind of man tries to burn another man?" _stares into the camera unironically_ 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I wanna know what steroids/supplements Jericho used to lose as much as he did in such a little time


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Blood and Guts baby


----------



## Honey Bucket

Kingston looks like the high school bully who has been let out by the principal Regal.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

You saw Moxley on Sunday you fucking idiot


----------



## 3venflow

Regal said the line!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chelsea

Sports-Entertainers ALWAYS win!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

REGAL SAID THE THING


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532163735082700800


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jon Moxley still playing with mustard in 2022 though 😂


----------



## TMTT

Where the fuck is Mox and Bryan?


----------



## DammitChrist

OH MY GOD!

There's ACTUAL SCISSORING happening on TV!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

BLOOD & GUTS


----------



## Geeee

Is Jericho gonna shave his head


----------



## Oracle

Eddie is so unhinged its crazy he makes me think hes legit gonna fight people sometimes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Logging off early tonight. I got a nocturnal thunderstorm coming in.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Blood n Guts!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hopefully I get to still see the rest 💀


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jericho fucking gold on the mic as usual.


----------



## The XL 2

TripleG said:


> So that MJF promo pretty much stole the show tonight.


These low level indy guys and past their prime WWE washouts can't touch MJF.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

AEW going absolutely nuclear tonight, damn


----------



## 3venflow

Is Jericho going short haired again?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

This show is god damn incredible tonight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Whoa now, Jericho. Foul language like that is unbecoming of a sports entertainer. :T


----------



## TMTT

Burned alive match confirmed.


----------



## Chan Hung

So we just had an extreme hardcore match, now jericho is asking for blood and guts? FUCKING STUPID backasswards booking.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I hope they give Jericho a mullet.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The Wizard line is fucking perfect every time


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho, Hager, Santana and Ortiz have been in all the B&G, Stadium Stampede and Anarchy in the Arena matches.


----------



## Chelsea

NOOOOOO Jericho going bald 😭😭😭


----------



## shawnyhc01

First segment was so damn awesome!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## rich110991

OMFG!

I’m a little bit behind but I’ve just watched MJF and I’m fucking shaking with how awesome that was 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 FFS he took it to a whole new level!!! That is a top 3 Dynamite moment IMO. “I make you feel and I don’t have to do a bunch of bullshit to do it” Yessss MJF!!!!! Get that money!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho using the same back-asswards formula here as he did with IC. While the last mega 'hardcore' match should have been the way to finish things off, leave it to AEW to have them do another senseless B&G match


----------



## Jedah

Fucking hell. An hour in and this is great.

If they can keep this up this will easily be the best Dynamite of 2022 so far and the best since at least last Summer. Maybe the best since 2019. Let's see how they bring this one home.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ortiz grew his hair out for the occasion. Lol


----------



## TMTT

Ham and Egger said:


> Ortiz grew his hair out for the occasion. Lol


They have to shave Jericho.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

This is one of those shows where everything is working tremendously. An hour in and I have no idea what’s about to happen next. Good stuff. How it should be.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This shown has been fire, let's not add any women wrestling to bring the show down. Lol


----------



## elo

Jeru The Damaja said:


> AEW going absolutely nuclear tonight, damn


Yeah, Warner wanted tbs to go more family friendly and Tony Khan has basically thrown the middle finger up tonight, show is off the chain crazy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I’m not liking where this show is going. At all. It’s got Discovery reality bullshit tv written all over it, and I fucking hate it.


----------



## Prosper

LETSSS FUCKINN GOOO

That was an incredible Hour 1.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## DammitChrist

YES!!!!

THANK GOD!!!!

Adam Cole STILL gets TV time!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Jericho Appreciation Society for over 13 weeks
The Recognized School of Excellence for Sports …

ENTERTAINERS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Adam Cole: The only guy that is all about a song and body gesture.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Yuck Adam Cole


----------



## Oracle

Does Adam Cole have a clause in his contract he has to be on TV every fucking week?

my god


----------



## RoganJosh

The tunnels look good with the graphics behind them.


----------



## The XL 2

I really want to like this show and MJF is a generational talent, but then these fucking goofs come out and ruin it. It's like AEW is 2 different products in 1 or something.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hearing JR do the ‘bay bay’ at his age is precious.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Wonder if they tease the Christian heel turn here.


----------



## Geeee

Oracle said:


> Does Adam Cole have a clause in his contract he has to be on TV every fucking week?
> 
> my god


LOL he came out with like 2 minute left to go last week


----------



## Jedah

Fuck. Here comes Adam Cole to ruin the momentum. They better be careful with this.


----------



## French Connection

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532162051891777536
MJF vs CM IV ?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Glad Jeff survived Vegas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

You know it’s all about the gym! Go sometimes, BayBay!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11




----------



## Prosper

Oracle said:


> Does Adam Cole have a clause in his contract he has to be on TV every fucking week?
> 
> my god


I know, it’s out of control get him out of the damn rotation


----------



## DRose1994

Jungle Bot looks really THIN.


----------



## TMTT

Nice pops for the faces, smart move for Jeff to sit this out.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Is this like a 50 man tag match lol


----------



## Chelsea

Darby


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

It's a shame this isn't going to be their permanent stage set up. 

Really does look big time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

3venflow said:


> Is Jericho going short haired again?


That'd actually be a solid way to reinforce the whole sports entertainer aspect. Hager, Parker and Garcia have short hair, and if Jericho loses, they could have Menard cut his hair as well to show solidarity with Jericho and further hammer home the clean cut aspect of a sport entertainer.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532158810223087616


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Michael Coles son Adam Cole


----------



## Chelsea

Just saw those women vibing to Tarzan's theme LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

Jungle Boy's ceiling has been officially hit at his young age. The poor fucker can not talk, no charisma, about as dry as a chalkboard.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh fuck actual hot chicks in the crowd. I must be dreaming because that's never happened before.


----------



## 3venflow

For those who forgot his appearances in AEW last year, Hikuleo is the son of Haku.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> For those who forgot his appearances in AEW last year, Hikuleo is the son of Haku.


He actually looked great last time out too.


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> Just saw those women vibing to Tarzan's theme LOL


Tarzan Boy is a great theme.


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532158810223087616


Punk limping pretty hard, he should stay out of the ring until Forbidden Door


----------



## TMTT

3venflow said:


> For those who forgot his appearances in AEW last year, Hikuleo is the son of Haku.


Can he fight like Haku?


----------



## yeahbaby!

Why in god's name does Matt Hardy still wear those shirts. It's like a 70s era carpet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## NXT Only

3venflow said:


> For those who forgot his appearances in AEW last year, Hikuleo is the son of Haku.


I thought those were poems


----------



## rich110991

I don’t know if it’s the joint I’ve smoked or whether I’m just really happy because this first hour is better than WrestleMania 😂 Miro!!!! Everyone’s a star in AEW 🔥


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Can Adam shut the fuck up his commentary is ruining the match.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Lol it wasn’t a work this weekend. It’s obvious AEW and MJF patched things up and turned their issues into a work.


----------



## elo

French Connection said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532162051891777536
> MJF vs CM IV ?


Perfect......it doesn't look like Punk is turning so MJF getting the title at All Out or Full Gear is the way to go.


----------



## 3venflow

A bit of the babyface Bucks in Cali tonight.


----------



## NXT Only

Nick Jackson is one of the best workers in the company.


----------



## Mr316

This show is so god damn entertaining tonight. I don’t want it to end.


----------



## Prosper

elo said:


> Perfect......it doesn't look like Punk is turning so MJF getting the title at All Out or Full Gear is the way to go.


They should have put that on TV honestly


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## FrankieDs316

Overall amazing promo by MJF


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The pop when MJF dethrones Punk will be nuclear.


----------



## Araxen

Whoanma said:


> You know it’s all about the gym! Go sometimes, BayBay!


Him walking around without his knee pad on during the PPV was equally as pathetic. His legs are skinner than his arms. How is that possible?


----------



## Mr316

This could end up being the best Dynamite episode ever.


----------



## Oracle

Mr316 said:


> This could end up being the best Dynamite episode ever.


The first hour usually has always been great then it drops


----------



## yeahbaby!

NXT Only said:


> I thought those were poems


OMG dude, post of the week


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> AEW holds THE fucking storyline. Holy fucking shit.


All devised by a 26 year old kid.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus he's actually carrying that Owen Hart belt around?


----------



## grecefar

Well shit... work or not work, whatever. I ate it like a champ.


----------



## yeahbaby!

JR with his hands down his pants again talking about body types.


----------



## bdon

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lol it wasn’t a work this weekend. It’s obvious AEW and MJF patched things up and turned their issues into a work.


Bullshit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Araxen said:


> Him walking around without his knee pad on during the PPV was equally as pathetic. His legs are skinner than his arms. How is that possible?


Need to see Keith Lee do this again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532160663531016193


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cole does go to the gym. It's his routine that's wrong.


----------



## DRose1994

Thought Hikuleo was dead after that. My god


----------



## Whoanma

Send Naito.


----------



## Trophies

Lol really fun match. Matt is having a great time.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Need to see Keith Lee do this again
> 
> View attachment 123665


You know it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another random guy in AEW?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn Matt Hardy is fat


----------



## 3venflow

Hikuleo isn't a very good worker tbh, but they're doing a good job of highlighting his strengths here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Adam Cole fucking sucks as announcer


----------



## Chan Hung

Adam Cole is not only worse than Pat MacAfee in the ring but on the mic


----------



## Victor Chaos

3venflow said:


> Miro = the good kind of signing from WWE. Reinvented, fresh, better than ever.
> 
> JoMo = the pointless kind of signing from WWE. Same act we've seen in WWE, IMPACT, AAA. Nothing new, nothing we didn't see on the other channel.
> 
> BTW, Johnny isn't signed as of today so it's possible he's just used on a freelance basis.
> 
> MJF was right in principle though. Most of AEW's best signings were largely unknown to national audiences. WWE have handed AEW some great talents, but there's a considerable number they didn't need to sign.


Miro is the only WWE mid-career AEW signed that's been awesome and have World title potential.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Adam Cole fucking sucks


FTFY.


----------



## TMTT

Chan Hung said:


> Adam Cole is not only worse than Pat MacAfee in the ring but on the mic


Generic, no flow.


----------



## Chan Hung

Can the Bucks just take the belts off Jungle Shits. At least Young Bucks have a little more potential as a tag team.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Fun match, crowd loved it.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Meltzer Driver will never not be dumb. Just do the tombstone. The flip is not needed.


----------



## Prosper

Hikuleo definitely almost broke his neck in half there


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## The XL 2

Khan sure loves his cosplay wrestlers


----------



## Chelsea

Tarzan got pinned LOL

Can't complain


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Chan Hung said:


> Can the Bucks just take the belts off Jungle Shits. At least Young Bucks have a little more potential as a tag team.


Oh Jesus we don't need another Bucks reign.


----------



## Trophies

Christian just waiting to get Jungle Boy alone to jump his ass.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Christian is starting to get testy


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve the crossover star.


----------



## RapShepard

Like Lee and Swerve .. that was awkward


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Yep. Seed planted their for the Christian turn


----------



## NXT Only

There’s no jacket big enough for Keith Lee


----------



## Prosper

That was a pretty fun 10 tag, keep the show hot


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shut up professor Hulk.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no! They're gonna give Athena a live mic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Swerve in our Glory........yikes


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh fuccccckkkkk they're giving Ember a live mic please no


----------



## Chelsea

Roma > Athena


----------



## Whoanma

Listening to Athena is like watching an Éric Rohmer film.


----------



## Oracle

Man if they have this woman go over Jade


----------



## NXT Only

Jade lmaoooooo


----------



## Trophies

Somehow they've made the TBS Title on Jade mean more than the actual Women's title on Rosa.


----------



## Whoanma

Save us, Jade.


----------



## redban

Athena looks so tiny next to Jade


----------



## The XL 2

I'm glad Clarence Mason found his way back in the business. Dude was entertaining back in the 90s.


----------



## Mr316

God damn everything is clicking tonight


----------



## yeahbaby!

I think Jade could bicep curl Athena


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I love how intentional everything has been tonight.

MJF complaining about ex-WWE.....

Punk and FTR beat Gunn Club and The Acclaimed 
Miro beats John Morrison
Jungle Boy pinned by a team consisting of ex-NXT guys.
Athena being introduced....


----------



## 3venflow

Stokely is a gem on the mic.


----------



## Chelsea

Tell her, Malcolm!


----------



## Whoanma

Oracle said:


> Man if they have this woman go over Jade


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> God damn everything is clicking tonight


Best show, top to bottom, since before Omega departed.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Stokely is a gem on the mic.


He's great. Glad to see him on television.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Fun match from start to finish. That being said, as somewhat slow-mo as Luchasaurus can be, at least he did some cool shit, whereas Hikuleo still comes off like a young lion / young boy.

And Jade getting such a solid pop against Athena is pretty cool to see. So I guess Mark is out and Stokely is in?


----------



## Victor Chaos

redban said:


> Athena looks so tiny next to Jade


She is 5'1 and Jade is 5'10


----------



## NXT Only

“Cut the shit Tony”


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

AEW Diva division still trash man. Jade is great looking, but man she pretty terrible at everything else lol 

And dude is it just me or does Statlander get hotter by the fkin week!? sheesh


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jade looks like a million dollars and that height difference. Lmao


----------



## Geeee

I thought that was a good segment. Athena even sounded pretty good on the mic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Real Housewives of AEW.


----------



## mnvikings

redban said:


> Athena looks so tiny next to Jade


She looked small next to Kiera Hogan.😁


----------



## ProjectGargano

They still have 3 matches for 35 minutes...jeez


----------



## Businessman

Only a cattle prod should cause Jade's first defeat...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Chelsea said:


> Tell her, Malcolm!


Who the hell is that? I only see Stokely Hathaway laying down the law on the mic right now. :^)


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

ProjectGargano said:


> They still have 3 matches for 35 minutes...jeez


Well, I mean Wardlow's won't last any longer than 5 minutes...


----------



## DRose1994

Can someone tell me just wtf that Swerve segment was all about ?


----------



## FrankenTodd

I need a Tony cut the shit tshirt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahbaby!

Statlander needs to humble Jade. That's what we all want to see.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Entitled NXT jobbers dont draw! Athena moaning to be handed the belt immediately upon debut is so bad, she had the fans CHEERING for Jade Cargile 😂


----------



## redban

Victor Chaos said:


> She is 5'1 and Jade is 5'10


We sure Jade is actually 5'10"? She was roughly the same height as Cody Rhodes, who is billed as 6'1"

Some tall women downgrade themselves to avoid being labeled as an Amazon


----------



## ThirdMan

Oracle said:


> Man if they have this woman go over Jade


She's a vastly superior worker to Jade. She's probably already in the Top 5, if not Top 3, female workers in all of AEW, if we're going by her previous body-of-work. But don't worry, I'm sure she'll get jobbed-out to Jade, who probably won't lose until her record approaches 100-0.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Stokely and Jade together is money by the way. Great pairing.


----------



## yeahbaby!

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Entitled NXT jobbers dont draw! Athena moaning to be handed the belt immediately upon debut is so bad, she had the fans CHEERING for Jade Cargile 😂


It's Cargill you idiot


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

yeahbaby! said:


> Statlander needs to humble Jade. That's what we all want to see.


Turn Statlander heel and let her conquer the planet!


----------



## iamjethro

redban said:


> We sure Jade is actually 5'10"? She was roughly the same height as Cody Rhodes, who is billed as 6'1"
> 
> Some tall women downgrade themselves to avoid being labeled as an Amazon


Not Jade she had 5 inch heels on, too!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TMTT

Almost every main guy gets air time tonight, makes the show better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Businessman said:


> Only a cattle prod should cause Jade's first defeat...


This you?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rhyyyyyyynooooooo 😂


----------



## Chelsea

WARDLOW


----------



## Araxen

Wardlow needs some Goldberg type music. This generic metal song isn't it.


----------



## Whoanma

Goldb…Wardlow! Wardlow! Wardlow!


----------



## yeahbaby!

Someone missed their que there.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

WHO TF IS THAT IN THE RING!? All the guys they can use in the back LMFAO


----------



## Trophies

JD Drake been doing the job on a couple Dynamites in a row now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> Christian just waiting to get Jungle Boy alone to jump his ass.


When will it finally happen? LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

GOOOOLLDDDDDDDBERRRGGGGG GOLLDDDDDDBEEE.....

I MEAN WARDDDDDDDDDDLLLOOWWWWWWWW WARDDDDDDDLLOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Chan Hung

Cornette marking out right now for that CORNIE sign lol


----------



## Oracle

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> WHO TF IS THAT IN THE RING!? All the guys they can use in the back LMFAO


Drake is a really good jobber


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Victor Chaos

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Entitled NXT jobbers dont draw! Athena moaning to be handed the belt immediately upon debut is so bad, she had the fans CHEERING for Jade Cargile 😂


Just like in NXT, heel Asuka was cheered over this charisma vacuum. Its almost as if people don't care about her.


----------



## NXT Only

JD Drake looks like my lawyer.


----------



## yeahbaby!

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> WHO TF IS THAT IN THE RING!? All the guys they can use in the back LMFAO


I think it's Brian Dennehy's younger brother.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> GOOOOLLDDDDDDDBERRRGGGGG GOLLDDDDDDBEEE.....
> 
> I MEAN WARDDDDDDDDDDLLLOOWWWWWWWW WARDDDDDDDLLOWWWWWWWW


Wardlow lasts at least a little longer in the ring lmfao hahaha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DRose1994

I was expecting a whole new presentation/theme for Wardlow. Kind of disappointed.

Stokely impressed me. Not sure if it was just WWE presenting him in an overly cartoonish way but I was super impressed.


----------



## RapShepard

Wardlow vs Miro feud over who gets to destroy Scorpio for the title. I always liked those hosses feuding over who destroys better


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wardlow is the next TNT champ!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wardlow is the epitome of masculinity and you can't tell me otherwise


----------



## Oracle

DRose1994 said:


> I was expecting a whole new presentation/theme for Wardlow. Kind of disappointed.
> 
> Stokely impressed me. Not sure if it was just WWE presenting him in an overly cartoonish way but I was super impressed.


Stokley is versatile he can be serious comedy whatever


----------



## TMTT

Powerbomb his ass.


----------



## Chan Hung

Class Action lawsuit lmfao


----------



## NXT Only

Wardlow vs The People


----------



## Trophies

THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY


----------



## Honey Bucket

That was a pretty snug powerbomb.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

"This dude doesn't watch the product" lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Security Arena strikes back!


----------



## yeahbaby!

HE HAS A FAMILY!

Mark does have a point. Those guys were just doing their jobs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

I want Wardlow vs Miro so bad but neither guy can lose for a while


----------



## Mr316

Are we actually getting storylines? This show has been perfection.


----------



## Chan Hung

Kind of a weak post appearance for Wardlow. Looks like they dont have a fucking clue where to go after MJF


----------



## Whoanma

The belt looks great.


----------



## TMTT

Trophies said:


> THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY


He is no Heath Slater.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wow Wardlow attacking someone who did nothing wrong to you. 

What a heel.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sky is trying to talk like the ROCK lmfao


----------



## ThirdMan

They built up Wardlow exceptionally well with the MJF feud. Now the trick is going to be to try to sustain his momentum. Need to follow up with another hot feud.


----------



## Oracle

Chan Hung said:


> Kind of a weak post appearance for Wardlow. Looks like they dont have a fucking clue where to go after MJF


Archer


----------



## Honey Bucket

You could almost see the lines whirling around in Dante’s head for his promo.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The TNT title is a beauty man.


----------



## NXT Only

Scorpio trying to sound like Dwayne and then Dante comes in and makes you appreciate what Sky just did.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I didn't realise we ordered Rock from Wish


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Man looks Like Hyde lmfaooo


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Kind of a weak post appearance for Wardlow. Looks like they dont have a fucking clue where to go after MJF


Let the storyline play


----------



## Chan Hung

Toni's ass is always a welcome.


----------



## yeahbaby!

WTF is with that belt Britt has. Embarrassing she has to carry that thing around.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> I want Wardlow vs Miro so bad but neither guy can lose for a while


Can just give it a non-finish.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Sky is trying to talk like the ROCK lmfao


It’s worse than when Booker T tried.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Sky had his 15 seconds of fame and Dante is the love child of Eric Andre and a muppet, so do the right thing, TK. Give Wardlow the TNT Title and have him dominate en route to winning the AEW Title.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Time to Drop that WARDLOW theme music it ain’t it


----------



## Chan Hung

Hayter's ass looks amazing


----------



## TMTT

Hold me back!


----------



## The XL 2

What is it going to take to get Toucan Sam off my television?


----------



## Trophies

Wonder if we'll hear from the Women's Champion tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Toni and Hayter.... YES, PLEASE, AND THANK YOU!!!


----------



## redban

No Thunder Rosa tonight?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Please turn Hayter.


----------



## Whoanma

Khan loves the Toucan. Hayter and DMD for the win it is.


----------



## TD_DDT

Women's wrestling zzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Toni & Hayter

You know what that means, AEW Galaxy...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Destination Unknown!!

Kill me kill me kill me kill me right now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## redban

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Destination Unknown!!
> 
> Kill me kill me kill me kill me right now


Regardless of how you feel about Ruby, that song is awesome


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Holy Christ, Hayter is double cheeked up on a Thursday afternoon Wednesday night.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Hayter not taking the tag....

It begins.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Cannot believe they missed the opportunity to give Britt a slammy. I mean come on.


----------



## Geeee

Toni's pants look really cool, so I'm not gonna complain that she's not wearing shorts


----------



## Whoanma

Push Hayter, Khan. Do what’s best for business. While you’re at it, get rid of the Toucan.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The XL 2 said:


> What is it going to take to get Toucan Sam off my television?


Not to be a dick but god she is ugly lmao

I'd still hit tho lol


----------



## yeahbaby!

Ruby is over haterz


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> It’s worse than when Booker T tried.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony Khan really steps his shit up when the big wigs are watching. There was nothing offensively bad on this show tonight.*


----------



## Businessman

Ruby Soho is something I see in my nightmares


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

For the love of God Hayter please let me just have one sniff 😩😩


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Chan Hung said:


> Jungle Boy's ceiling has been officially hit at his young age. The poor fucker can not talk, no charisma, about as dry as a chalkboard.


I legitimately expect Christian to turn on him under that exact same reason. He's Captain Charisma and even took JB under his wing, yet JB is still milquetoast despite having a classic bop of a theme and an aesthetic that could've been cool if done right (or just done at all for that matter).


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan really steps his shit up when the big wigs are watching. There was nothing offensively bad on this show tonight.*


I thought I'd heard it all.


----------



## Chelsea

Let's get this to 1K posts!


----------



## Prosper

I guess no Thunder Rosa tonight 😔


----------



## Honey Bucket

I always get nervous with DDTs on the floor.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I swear to God when Hayter's ass come on screen I've never sniffed my computer screen faster 😩


----------



## NXT Only

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan really steps his shit up when the big wigs are watching. There was nothing offensively bad on this show tonight.*


Thought you’d be getting popcorn


----------



## Whoanma

Hayter doing the job again?


----------



## Geeee

I feel like The Young Bucks are the agents on this match and I don't mind


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hayter is taking some serious bumps. Damn, I love this girl!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan really steps his shit up when the big wigs are watching. There was nothing offensively bad on this show tonight.*


I don't believe you. The Bucks won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I don't believe you. The Bucks won.


*Believe it or not, I like them more than Jurassic Express right now.*


----------



## redban

Prosper said:


> I guess no Thunder Rosa tonight 😔


And no Hangman either!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Soooo Britt glove is pointless LMAO wtf


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 3venflow

Toni and Hayter both come across as better trained and more polished than Britt and Ruby. No coincidence both had extended stays in Stardom. It's a shame Britt didn't spend a year there before she took off in AEW.


----------



## Prosper

Toni Storm seems to be getting better by the week


----------



## Araxen

What ..........................


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

This is actually a good match. I said a few weeks back (Hayter vs. Storm) that this is the direction that the women's division needs to go towards in AEW, it needs to be a bit more stiffer. Hayter and Storm are both really good at it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Trophies said:


> Christian just waiting to get Jungle Boy alone to jump his ass.


Nah. He's going to turn him. Jungle Boy is his protege. We're getting Hollywood Jack Perry.


----------



## ThirdMan

LOL. Britt got pinned.


----------



## Trophies

Damn the head/neck shots Storm and Hayter taking this match


----------



## The XL 2

Ruby Soho and Adam Cole have to have blackmail on Tony Khan or some shit.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Shame on you. Poor Peter Avalon.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Yes Hayter vs Britt will start!!!


----------



## Mr316

Well damn. A good women match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

Where’s Reba


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Push Hayter, Khan. Do what’s best for business. While you’re at it, get rid of the Toucan.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Hayter matches don't miss, tbh.

Time for a push.


----------



## mdinca

Tons of misses in that match


----------



## Araxen

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


God, I want to make love to her so bad.


----------



## Prosper

This is way better than I thought it would be


----------



## Trophies

ripcitydisciple said:


> Nah. He's going to turn him. Jungle Boy is his protege. We're getting Hollywood Jack Perry.


Now that would be a better story.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Dr. Britt having to job to that charisma vacuum.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’d like to see a proper blood feud down the line between Hayter and Storm.


----------



## TMTT

Wild thing, you make my heart swing.


----------



## Whoanma

Aaaand the Toucan wins another one. F*ck you, Khan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm ready for Britt vs Jamie. The communication errors have been going on for too many months now. Don't let it get to Julia Hart territory.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hayter is such a great worker and knows how to work a crowd. When she gets a push she will be a top star for sure.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Chelsea said:


> Toni & Hayter
> 
> You know what that means, AEW Galaxy...


Not tonight, Satan!


----------



## Prosper

Wow Ruby gets her win back


----------



## ThirdMan

Trophies said:


> Damn the head/neck shots Storm and Hayter taking this match


We've been seeing a lot of high angle cross-bodies to the outside lately, where the majority of the women's bodies land over the other person's face. It's a wonder nobody's getting concussed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## BMark66

Surprised she didn't win by a roll up


----------



## Mr316

Garcia 😂😂😂


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Even Ruby looked good in that match. Credit where it's due.

If she can step it up like that on a consistent basis, the women's division would be in a lot better place. Especially if it was also lead by the likes of the Hayter, Storm and Statlander.


----------



## Victor Chaos

ripcitydisciple said:


> Nah. He's going to turn him. Jungle Boy is his protege. We're getting Hollywood Jack Perry.


But who's going to be his manager? Dude still is awful on the mic.


----------



## Prosper

redban said:


> And no Hangman either!


Yeah crazy, this show was jam packed


----------



## redban

So Moxley will win ... what then?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

Daniel Garcia low key must be one of the guys with most main events


----------



## Businessman

Daniel Garcia is tiny, Adam Cole has competition


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ugh, Justin Roberts needs a brick in the face for his JEEYYYYYAWWWWWWWNNNNN


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is Garcia walking to the ring like he gotta take a shit? 😅


----------



## Trophies

Regal and Jericho on commentary


----------



## DUSTY 74

ThirdMan said:


> We've been seeing a lot of high angle cross-bodies to the outside lately, where the majority of the women's bodies land over the other person's face. It's a wonder nobody's getting concussed.


NO Doubt


----------



## Mr316

Damn. Big stars in attendance.


----------



## Sad Panda

ThirdMan said:


> We've been seeing a lot of high angle cross-bodies to the outside lately, where the majority of the women's bodies land over the other person's face. It's a wonder nobody's getting concussed.


Hayter in particular looks like she’s killed every time she take it. She Makes that shit look devastating


----------



## ProjectGargano

Macaulin Caulking lmao


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Ah, the titty master Jon Moxley!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Danny is pretty hot actually


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Jericho Appreciation Society for over 13 weeks
The Recognized School of Excellence for Sports …

*Entertainers*


----------



## Oracle

TK really went all out to impress the big dogs


----------



## 3venflow

Mac Culkin has been a wrestling fan forever. I remember him at an early Mania.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Blood and Guts in Detroit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOME ALONE


----------



## Chelsea

Culkin is a fellow Bray Wyatt fan.


----------



## Prosper

I doubt Moxley just wins clean, there may be an angle to end the show outside of the run of the mill Eddie Kingston run in.

Garcia limping is hilarious.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

The only way this show can top itself is if we hear the rain drops at the end of this show..


----------



## ThirdMan

Sad Panda said:


> Hayter in particular looks like she’s killed every time she take it. She Makes that shit look devastating


Hey, as long as they know what they're doing, and don't actually drill the back of their heads into the floor. But it definitely looks nasty.


----------



## Insanityward88

ProjectGargano said:


> Macaulin Caulking lmao


It’s crazy at least his brother actually still acts but he is still the famous one


----------



## Chan Hung

Pretty impressed how Moxley went from being this way...to losing his weight and getting in shape.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

I'm paying more attention to Regal and Jericho's hilarious commentary than the match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Garcia reminds me of a slimmer less experienced Orton


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> Pretty impressed how Moxley went from being this way...to losing his weight and getting in shape.
> View attachment 123676


Jericho too


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still remember Macaulay Culkin being in the crowd at WM7 and Gorilla didn’t know who the hell he was.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Damn. Big stars in attendance.


They should have shown them on camera in the first minute, to hype of the environment to casuals.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The only way this show can top itself is if we hear the rain drops at the end of this show..


I wouldn’t complain if osprey challenged mox to round 2 either


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Chan Hung said:


> Garcia reminds me of a slimmer less experienced Orton


Reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Mr316

Are we in for a surprise to close the show?


----------



## ThirdMan

Insanityward88 said:


> It’s crazy at least his brother actually still acts but he is still the famous one


Kieran Culkin's actually had a really good career. He's currently on one of the most-acclaimed shows on TV (Succession).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ProjectGargano

Did they announced Rampage card?


----------



## Prosper

Damn how many guys needed legit stitches after the Anarchy match lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

Chan Hung said:


> They should have shown them on camera in the first minute, to hype of the environment to casuals.


We need a jack nicholson for wrestling at the forum going forward


----------



## Businessman

I'm really happy that Macaulay was able to survive after all the fame he got at an early age, I could see how the Hollywood lifestyle and sitting on Michael Jackson's lap could tramautize a child


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Regal: I'm revered in NJPW, didn't you fall on your ass the first time you went there?

Jericho: yes 31 years ago, I have headlined 3 Tokyo Domes since then dummy


Get these two on commentary more often please, lol


----------



## Chan Hung

redban said:


> So Moxley will win ... what then?


Then, back to chaos with JAS and Moxley's group again.


----------



## Araxen

Moxely is overdoing it with a blade job.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Holy shit, that bump.


----------



## Chan Hung

That kind of shit Garcia did with the steel corner is stupid shit that could retire you early.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think Mox got cut hard way thanks to those early headbutts.


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, I guess we don't need to do the Blood and Guts match now. Moxley's already taken care of the blood.

It can be a Guts match. Spilled intestines is the only way to up the ante now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Are we in for a surprise to close the show?


Nah, Jericho to get off the chair and do a senseless brawl. Or...maybe one more random japanese guy arrives, that will leave in a few weeks and not be seen until next year.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Honey Bucket said:


> I think Mox got cut hard way thanks to those early headbutts.


Yeah, not sure it's a bladejob. 

Probably just re-opened cuts from the weekend.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DRose1994

Can they give Garcia a big win ?


----------



## Geeee

OMG an overrun


----------



## Sad Panda

Over run! Yes!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

"I won't team with anyone unless I've bled with them"

Garcia 100% turning on JAS at Blood N Guts and joining the BCC


----------



## Araxen

The table no sold the spot!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araxen said:


> Moxely is overdoing it with a blade job.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is a great match


----------



## shawnyhc01

Garcia is so Karl Gotch style. Pure wreslting!


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW going for the ratings in the next top of hour.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Garcia is hella talented.


----------



## NXT Only

This show has been amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Told you guys Jericho was going to arrive.Then Eddie. Predictable.


----------



## Trophies

Kingston almost falling on his ass lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

LOL that shot of Jericho running down, he looked like Brian Johnson from ACDC.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nice, Dynamite is getting overruns now.


----------



## DrEagles

Kingston almost fell on his ass lol


----------



## ThirdMan

Very good episode of Dynamite. Very few lulls, and a great promo from MJF.


----------



## NXT Only

Eddie almost turned into a meme


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That was a quick 2 hours


----------



## Oracle

Lame ending I would have given Garcia a big win


----------



## redban

Jericho interferes on his behalf, and he still loses, which makes him look even worse. They should have just had him lose straight up, without Jericho’s distraction


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## 3venflow

Lucha Brothers vs Bucks on the live Rampage. Holy shit.

Fit Finlay's son David on next week.


----------



## Chelsea

Eddie attempting a Titus World Slide


----------



## DRose1994

Garcia is really good. Just needs to put on a bit of weight and maybe replace the little shoes with some mid sized (Kurt Angle like) wrestling boots. He needs a win though.


----------



## Chan Hung

We already had Blood and Guts on Sunday. LOL.

Overall the show was okay. A solid 6/10. Nothing great. Just okay.


----------



## DammitChrist

WE GOT A 2 MINUTE OVERRUN!!


----------



## Geeee

Damn. Apart from my own technical issues, this show was awesome.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DUSTY 74

That went by so quick feel like i have to rewind the entire show just to soak in everything properly


----------



## Mr316

One of their best episodes ever. Everything clicked. MJF stole the show.


----------



## Sad Panda

Man what a show. Those 2 hours just went so fast


----------



## Insanityward88

ThirdMan said:


> Kieran Culkin's actually had a really good career. He's currently on one of the most-acclaimed shows on TV (Succession).


Yeah my 2nd favorite character behind cousin Gregg on that show


----------



## Sad Panda

DUSTY 74 said:


> That went by so quick feel like i have to rewind the entire show just to soak in everything properly


My thoughts exactly man. Everything clicked tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket

I’m glad the Jubilee celebrations meant I could stay up to watch this one. Thoroughly decent two hours. Tanahashi, MJF (worked) shoot and Miro return in the space of twenty minutes. The matches were good throughout with a great main event.


----------



## Prosper

Awesome main event. Garcia is such a stud.


----------



## Whoanma

The PPV will need more build. Having Tanahashi there was great, but it’s lacking.


----------



## izhack111

What a great show!


----------



## Mr316

Man…this show tonight was so fucking good.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Whoanma said:


> The PPV will need more build. Having Tanahashi there was great, but it’s lacking.


4 rampages and 3 dynamites plenty of time


----------



## rich110991

Best Dynamite everrrrr


----------



## Chelsea

Page 50

15 more comments until the 1000th comment


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Great show, the 2 hours flew by.

Just think of all the shit they crammed into that 2 hours too!


The MJF segment. Which stole the show
Punk vs. Tanahashi
Blood and Guts announcement
Miro return!
Christian heel turn tease

Crowd was hot all night too and the arena looked fantastic. All in all, a very successful west coast debut I'd say. Would love a PPV in that arena by the way, would be incredible. 

Also, stage set up looked great too. I know it won't be permanent and it was the way it was due to the arena lay out and it being basically a TV special but I'd love for them to incorporate similar in the smaller sized venues. I thought the graphics in the back of the tunnels was a good look and I like the smaller longer tron behind too.


----------



## 3venflow

Garcia's persona kinda needs him to be older. He's presented as a badass who can hurt you, but still has that young rookie feel which makes it hard to believe he can pin the big dogs. GIve him a few years and fill out his physique and he could be a monster for AEW. I'd try and present him like TNA Angle down the line and maybe even feed him some MMA fighters.


----------



## Prosper

I thought we would get another debut for Forbidden Door there but the match was so good that it didn't need it. Los Angeles got a helluva episode tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Garcia vs Jon Moxley banged so hard (as well as that 10-man tag match)


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kingston stumbling down to the ring like a drunk was hilarious. I thought he would've blew out one of his knees moving like that.


----------



## Chan Hung

So let me get this straight.

Wardlow just finished a super long angle with MJF having to do with contractual issues and getting free. And finally he did. The following anticipated show, Wardlow returns...and is confronted with that lawyer geek having now another legal contractual issue. One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## Sad Panda

Ham and Egger said:


> Kingston stumbling down to the ring like a drunk was hilarious. I thought he would've blew out one of his knees moving like that.


for a legit second I thought we were gonna get a Titus moment.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Love how after the MJF segment, there was not one single mention of it over the rest of the show.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Really good show. I will give a deeper review later, but I have one current thought....Blood and Guts in Detroit, babbbbbyyyyy!!!?


----------



## Araragi

Home run show tonight, really fun.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Honey Bucket said:


> Love how after the MJF segment, there was not one single mention of it over the rest of the show.


Yeah - just mentioned that in the MJF thread.

Whoever decided on that choice earned their money. Great decision. Really helped the situation come across as authentic.


----------



## Prosper

I wish they had put Punk's walk-out appearance confronting MJF on TV, it would have added a nice little layer to their eventual rematch for the title.


----------



## Sad Panda

Honey Bucket said:


> Love how after the MJF segment, there was not one single mention of it over the rest of the show.


A small detail that should not be over looked for sure.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Pretty sure even Garcia naysayers had to look twice tonight …. Heck of a nights work


----------



## Chelsea

IT'S THE HAIR OF JERICHO...

DON'T CUT IT IN, MAAAAAAN...

1K POSTS!


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> Wardlow just finished a super long angle with MJF having to do with contractual issues and getting free. And finally he did. The following anticipated show, Wardlow returns...and is confronted with that lawyer geek having now another legal contractual issue. One step forward, two steps back.


Probably just leading to him squashing Tony Nese on that Road Rager show....or even better HOOK and Wardlow team up!!


----------



## Sad Panda

Not sure Khan could’ve presented a better product r to the bosses tonight. That was a beautifully lit arena, with legit celebrities, and a crowd that ate everything up.

I really do wonder what this type of presentation does to tv execs that have not really experienced wrestling live before.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> IT'S THE HAIR OF JERICHO...
> 
> DON'T CUT IT IN, MAAAAAAN...
> 
> 1K POSTS!


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Ralphus [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316] DA GOAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

Honey Bucket said:


> Love how after the MJF segment, there was not one single mention of it over the rest of the show.


that was until the fucktards on twitter posted it only to remove it 10 minutes later


----------



## thorn123

I don’t think anyone could complain about that episode.

And I thought last week was good.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ham and Egger said:


> Kingston stumbling down to the ring like a drunk was hilarious. I thought he would've blew out one of his knees moving like that.


That muthafucker always comes down the ramp like he just left the Waffle House.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

A+ episode

normally AEW’s ppv bookends are shit

but they delivered pre and post ppv

a masterclass - the premiere wrestling show every week

Appreciate me!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Victor Chaos said:


> Just like in NXT, heel Asuka was cheered over this charisma vacuum. Its almost as if people don't care about her.


The IIconics got completely buried no thanks to this entitled charisma vacuum, they totally should of had a title run after Asuka went to the main roster!


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> A+ episode
> 
> normally AEW’s ppv bookends are shit
> 
> but they delivered pre and post ppv
> 
> a masterclass - the premiere wrestling show every week
> 
> Appreciate me!


....Daddy MaLICC? Is that you?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ma


3venflow said:


> Lucha Brothers vs Bucks on the live Rampage. Holy shit.
> 
> Fit Finlay's son David on next week.


It’s in their hometown so that will be a banger


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Tonight was pretty cool! Miro returning and watching with the Thunderstorm going on was pretty cool! 

I missed the part with Richochet cutting a promo on Primo though thanks to the storm 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532169055662383104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Unfortunately I missed the womens match too 💀 

Looks like Im gonna have to go back and watch that one later to see Britt and Jamie


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532169055662383104
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hes right though! Tony Khan is a fucking mark 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 123672
> 
> View attachment 123673
> 
> View attachment 123670
> 
> View attachment 123671


nice seeing women’s wrestlers happy


----------



## Randy Lahey

Obvious highlight of the show was MJF. He channeled Brian Pillman and Ric Flair in that promo. The only thing I’d have done different was open the show it it bc it deserved to have the most eyeballs on it.

Rest of the wrestling was pretty good. The bump that Garcia took around the steps had to have been a fuck up. Moxley literally threw him awkwardly on his head past the steps.

Miro back was good. I’d get him heated up to take the TNT title if it’s not going to be Wardlow.

Womens stuff is just meh. I mean the only thing that has ever been over with the women was Britt on the mic and she never talks any anymore. So still not interested in any of it but at least Tony keeps it to the barest minimum possible.

Punk is fine as champ bc of his mic skills but this guy really needs to get better in the ring to hang with the talent in AEW. He botches every week and is too slow. 

Great crowd in LA. One if the best atmospheres they’ve ever had at a dynamite


----------



## Wolf Mark

Instead of just talking about the WWE guys he likes to pay, MJF should have called them old and washed up, it would have felt more real.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

Absolutely incredible show tonight. 

The Punk/FTR match was great, even with Punk's botches. He's obviously working hurt because he was limping on his way to the ring, then after the MJF segment he was REALLY limping to the ring in that fan video. I love that Punk is AEW Champion. Who would have thought that Punk would come back to professional wrestling after 7 years and be at the top. I can't wait to see how his run plays out. Tanahashi coming out was an incredible surprise and a great match to book at Forbidden Door. We need 2-3 more big time singles matches and they can do whatever else they want with the card. Bryan vs Okada, Hangman vs Jay White, and Moxley vs Naito are my picks.

Then out comes MJF. HOLY FUCKIN SHIT. Probably the best promo of the last 25 years of wrestling. The mixing of kayfabe and reality in this angle has been absolute gold. He buried the Internet, the journalists, Tony Khan, WWE, and all in front of the Warner execs. This will probably go down as the best moment of his career. Truly defining and star-making for a kid that's only 26 years old. This was/is a masterpiece of a work. This summer is gonna be crazy.

THE REDEEMER HAS RETURNED! I loved the pre-match promo more than his in-ring return, which was essentially a squash. It's so good to have Miro back. JAS segment was great as always. I love the "because I'm a Wizard" line. It's perfect lol. We are getting the 2nd Blood and Guts and it's involving both Moxley and Bryan. Sign me up. 

The 10 Man tag was fun. Good action here that teased a Christian heel turn and gave Hikuleo another shot. Glad the Young Bucks won, I hope they win on Friday too. I need the Young Bucks back on top of the card lol. Nice Athena/Jade segment to build the 3 way feud with the Baddies. Athena will be a solid signing for AEW. The women's match definitely delivered. Toni Storm has been looking good lately and so has Jamie Hayter, who should be breaking away from Baker soon.

Wardlow squash was good but I wish he had gotten a post-PPV promo. There was so much jam-packed into the show though. Wardlow vs Miro would be outstanding.

What a main event. Moxley being busted open the hard way made this match even better. Brutal spot on the steel steps, Garcia ate that like a champ. The kid has proven again and again (along with 2.0) that they deserve all the TV time they get. They went from jobbers in NXT to becoming highlights in AEW. 

Tonight's show was phenomenal. And there was no Hangman Page, HOB, Death Triangle, Sting, Thunder Rosa, or Kenny Omega. Tony Khan has so many stars to play with. This was one of the best episodes of Dynamite in a long while. 

*Overall: 10/10*


----------



## DUSTY 74

Wolf Mark said:


> Instead of just talking about the WWE guys he likes to pay, MJF should have called them old and washed up, it would have felt more real.


Plenty of time to get to that


----------



## Araxen

I still have a boner from the MJF promo. I might have to go to the hospital in a couple hours.


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol how the fuck did I miss that Eddie Kingston run in. Guy is intense as hell but he is unintentionally hilarious sometimes.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Amazing show tonight and Jamie Hayter is oh so fine...😍


----------



## rich110991

Who’s the dude on here that calls me out for thinking MJF is better than Rock on the mic? I stand by it 🔥 Tonight was the greatest promo I’ve ever seen tbh


----------



## DammitChrist

Hiroshi Tanahashi made his debut on AEW tonight.

That's 2 down from the Big 6 now! 4 more left to go.

The Big 6 are Kazuchika Okada, *Hiroshi Tanahashi*, Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi, *Jay White*, and Will Ospreay.

Edit:

Shingo Takagi would be #7 btw.


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## JasmineAEW

DammitChrist said:


> Hiroshi Tanahashi made his debut on AEW tonight.
> 
> That's 2 down from the Big 6 now! 4 more left to go.
> 
> The Big 6 are Kazuchika Okada, *Hiroshi Tanahashi*, Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi, *Jay White*, and Will Ospreay.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Shingo Takagi would be #7 btw.


What about Kota Ibushi, Kenta and ZSJ?


----------



## Tobiyama

This is the problem with the MJF segment long-term:

"The right storyline at the wrong time. MJF will be a highlight of the show during this feud. But enthusiasm will be erased by the segments that immediately follow MJF; most of which will contain unknown Japanese wrestlers."


----------



## DammitChrist

JasmineAEW said:


> What about Kota Ibushi, Kenta and ZSJ?


I mentioned Kota Ibushi in my previous post there 

The likes of KENTA, Zack Sabre Jr., Minoru Suzuki, and Tomohiro Ishii are fairly big names too; but just a tier below those top 6 NJPW stars 

If I had to make an accurate tier-list of top stars from NJPW using 6 names each, it'd look something like this:

Primary NJPW Stars: Kazuchika Okada, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, Kota Ibushi, Jay White, Will Ospreay

Secondary NJPW Stars: Shingo Takagi, Zack Sabre Jr., Minoru Suzuki, KENTA, Tomohiro Ishii, Hiromu Takahashi

Tertiary NJPW Stars: SANADA, Hirooki Goto, Taichi, Jeff Cobb, Juice Robinson, EVIL (unfortunately)


----------



## DammitChrist

Tobiyama said:


> This is the problem with the MJF segment long-term:
> 
> "The right storyline at the wrong time. MJF will be a highlight of the show during this feud. But enthusiasm will be erased by the segments that immediately follow MJF; most of which will contain unknown Japanese wrestlers."


Hiroshi Tanahashi isn't an unknown Japanese wrestler.


----------



## KingofKings1524

My friends and I are only an hour and some minutes into this and it’s literally one of the most entertaining wrestling shows I’ve seen in a decade.


----------



## Araxen

Tobiyama said:


> This is the problem with the MJF segment long-term:
> 
> "The right storyline at the wrong time. MJF will be a highlight of the show during this feud. But enthusiasm will be erased by the segments that immediately follow MJF; most of which will contain unknown Japanese wrestlers."


A lot of AEW fans are aware of the Japanese wrestlers. WWE fans pretending to be AEW fans do not.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


>


He looks rough anymore. When MJF takes the championship, Punk should retire.


----------



## Chan Hung

DammitChrist said:


> Hiroshi Tanahashi isn't an *unknown *Japanese wrestler.


He may be known to those in Japan and to a small niche American crowd. But overall he is definitely unknown in the states. Nothing wrong with that. But to hype him up as some major player in the U.S. would be quite laughable. In fact, I'd wager and assure you that he is lesser known than R Truth. And that my friend, is the simple, truth.


----------



## KingofKings1524

What a fantastic show. Everyone involved should be proud.


----------



## ShadowCounter

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He looks rough anymore. When MJF takes the championship, Punk should retire.


Why are people shocked by this? Punk has had a handful of matches since returning. Danielson said it took a full year working multiple matches per week before he shook off the rust and he was out half the time Punk was. I thought Punk would look far worse at this stage given how little matches he has monthly. Also, let's not pretend like Punk wasn't kinda sloppy in his prime.


----------



## Prosper

A better angle of Punk limping out to confront MJF.


----------



## CM Buck

The pre match stuff between the acclaimed and the dorks was great. Acclaimed asses are growing on me if this is what we get.

The 6 man existed. Jesus Punk looked off as hell it bought me down.

Tanahashi vs Punk should be a solid enough match for FD.

MJF promo was chef's kiss 

Miro smashing the parkour prick was fantastic. 

Typical JAS promo. Seen one seen em all. I hope Bryan is kept out of blood and guts he is above it.

The 10 man tag was your Typical spot fest of shit. You do spot. Me do spot. Make the cocaine section of the crowd pop.

Women's tag existed.

Wardlow drake was fun. The possibility of a court room segment has me flaccid though 

Main event was great aside from commentary 

5.5 out of 10


----------



## One Shed

I popped for the William Regal facial expressions and Jericho mentioning he was the man of 1,004 holds.


----------



## fabi1982

Prosper said:


> Who would have thought that Punk would come back to professional wrestling after 7 years and be at the top.


At least for Punks ego it was the only why how he comes back to sports entertainment.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Pretty average show apart from MJFs promo and Miros return.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is Tony Khan wasting money on these worthless NXT jobbers that btw made NXT lose to AEW on Wednesday nights when that money could be put to keeping MJF happy with staying with AEW? 

NXT got its ass kicked in the ratings thanks to guys like MJF when put up against these NXT jobbers! It is what it is folks! 

Jobbers like Ruby Soho, Toni Storm, and Athena all pointless signings when Tony Khan should also be saving up for the inevitable 4hw invasion because the way things are looking, its highly possible! Sasha just might be the first! I could totally see Bayley jumping ship as the 2nd of the 4hw if there are creative differences when she returns in which the way things are going is likely! And there is no way Becky Lynch is going to be ok with doing a job at WrestleMania just to put over a washed up entitled MMA jobber! I also dont see Seth Rollins putting up with how he is being booked creatively either, its starting to get quite interesting! 

MJF's pipebomb just might be the spark professional wrestling needs right now to spice things up!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MJF should get a raise and should be the guy that beats CM Punk for the AEW championship!


----------



## chronoxiong

Enjoyable episode of Dynamite this week for sure.
-Seeing CM Punk holding a World Title again is very cool. Not sure about this partnership with FTR though. But solid opening tag team match against Castor and Gunn Club. And I dont watch NJPW so I dont know who Hiroshi Tanahashi is. 
-Best moment of the night goes to that MJF pipebomb. I dont know if this is a work or a shoot. Or both. But man he is good at what he does.
-Miro is finally back. And John Morrison Elite is also back. But to his jobbing ways. Only in a new company now. 
-Too many 10 man tag team matches on this show but I get it. Its a way to get everyone on the show.
-Build up Wardlow to become TNT Champion someday.
-Women's tag team match was solid too. Soho pinned Britt Baker. Thats cool to see. 
-Great main event match between Moxley/Garcia. Got nothing bad to say about it


----------



## Randy Lahey

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Tony Khan wasting money on these worthless NXT jobbers that btw made NXT lose to AEW on Wednesday nights when that money could be put to keeping MJF happy with staying with AEW?
> 
> NXT got its ass kicked in the ratings thanks to guys like MJF when put up against these NXT jobbers! It is what it is folks!
> 
> Jobbers like Ruby Soho, Toni Storm, and Athena all pointless signings when Tony Khan should also be saving up for the inevitable 4hw invasion because the way things are looking, its highly possible! Sasha just might be the first! I could totally see Bayley jumping ship as the 2nd of the 4hw if there are creative differences when she returns in which the way things are going is likely! And there is no way Becky Lynch is going to be ok with doing a job at WrestleMania just to put over a washed up entitled MMA jobber! I also dont see Seth Rollins putting up with how he is being booked creatively either, its starting to get quite interesting!
> 
> MJF's pipebomb just might be the spark professional wrestling needs right now to spice things up!


bro, nobody is watching AEW for womens wrestling. If that’s your only complaint, then get used to it bc it’s going to be featured less and less. You want to watch womens wrestling I suggest sticking with WWE or NXT 2.0


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

MJF's promo was solid, and he makes a lot of valid points if he's referring to useless overrated ex-WWE guys way past their prime like Punk. I'm interested in seeing what happens next with him.

Athena should take the belt off of jobber Jade asap and give it some relevance. Where was Rosa tonight? World title feels completely useless with her as champion.

It's nice to see real female wrestlers performing in AEW. The tag match was pretty good. Britt Baker looks good with a belt as often as possible.


----------



## Martyn

I’m watching the MJF promo over and over again. It feels like 2011 and Punks shit, but better. That guy is on another level.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> The pre match stuff between the acclaimed and the dorks was great. Acclaimed asses are growing on me if this is what we get.
> 
> The 6 man existed. Jesus Punk looked off as hell it bought me down.
> 
> Tanahashi vs Punk should be a solid enough match for FD.
> 
> MJF promo was chef's kiss
> 
> Miro smashing the parkour prick was fantastic.
> 
> Typical JAS promo. Seen one seen em all. I hope Bryan is kept out of blood and guts he is above it.
> 
> The 10 man tag was your Typical spot fest of shit. You do spot. Me do spot. Make the cocaine section of the crowd pop.
> 
> Women's tag existed.
> 
> Wardlow drake was fun. The possibility of a court room segment has me flaccid though
> 
> Main event was great aside from commentary
> 
> 5.5 out of 10


5.5 out of 10

FFTG, you need a penis enlargement pill for your soul dawg XD XD XD

either that.... or I am in the cocaine section 

both could be true as well XD


----------



## Oiky

I love Punk bit his in ring work was awful last night, and it wasn't that good at DoN either

I'm still buzzing about Summer of Punk 2, but I just don't think he can go that well anymore


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oiky said:


> I love Punk bit his in ring work was awful last night, and it wasn't that good at DoN either
> 
> I'm still buzzing about Summer of Punk 2, but I just don't think he can go that well anymore


he should just stop doing top rope stuff on the fly

buckshot = fail
springboard clothesline = fail

man's got to know that he has to climb to the top rope now to get his shit in

you figured he would learn after the buckshot

but I am 100% sure he's learned after last night

OR - he'll be like Jericho who now wants to prove he can do the lionsault after botching it that one time

who knows with these weirdo wrestlers man


----------



## TD Stinger

Last night may have been on of their best shows ever. I mean even in the past few months or year, they would have a lot of good stuff on some of them but then something would always come to drag the show down.

Last night? The MJF promo, regardless of where it goes from here, is an all timer. And everything else on the show at the very least was "good" or "solid". There was really nothing bad on the show.


----------



## LongPig666

Championeeeehhh

Ass Boys

Mic work

Tanahashi

PIPEBOMB

Bendy Wife Redimer

Sports Entertainment

Bullet Club!

Hoss's

Jamie Hayter.

Gentlemen. Thank you and goodnight!

*9.5/10*


----------



## zkorejo

Shows after ppv are usually mid. Wasn't expecting much out of this out of tradition but damn... Good show!


----------



## H.B.Rising

AEW is on the verge of something huge and that Dynamite proved it. The MJF angle is going to be the biggest thing in wrestling for the next year. Punk will get involved and it will very quickly be akin to the Outsiders gimmick, except in this case it will be the guys who were already there.

MJF is about to become the biggest superstar in wrestling. You saw the birth of it tonight.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 5.5 out of 10
> 
> FFTG, you need a penis enlargement pill for your soul dawg XD XD XD
> 
> either that.... or I am in the cocaine section
> 
> both could be true as well XD


Ten man's I hate. And I can't stand hikkeleo. 5 percent because he is boring and 95 percent cause he refuses to change his name to Kino or something easy to spell.

Women's tag took up too much time to. So by the time the main event happened I just wanted the show to be over.

Oh yeah and I sat through a long Gunn club match.

There's only so much MJF, Tanahashi, Punk and wardlow can do


----------



## FrankieDs316

AEW needs to be careful in the long run with this real life story with MJF. Meltzer was making good points last night on how it hurt wcw in the long run. Hopefully AEW doesn’t make the same mistakes


----------



## Chelsea

Just re-watched the JAS promo and it was great LOL.

"AEW Galaxy...... Appreciate Us!"

Jericho: "The psycho Eddie Kingston comes to the ring..."

Crowd: _cheers_

Jericho: "Oh yeah, yeah, shut your mouth!!!"

Why do I love him so much?  I really hope he isn't going bald even though I'm pretty sure he'd find a way to make it work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Ten man's I hate. And I can't stand hikkeleo. 5 percent because he is boring and 95 percent cause he refuses to change his name to Kino or something easy to spell.
> 
> Women's tag took up too much time to. So by the time the main event happened I just wanted the show to be over.
> 
> Oh yeah and I sat through a long Gunn club match.
> 
> There's only so much MJF, Tanahashi, Punk and wardlow can do


that 10-man was fun as fuck though

women’s match was good too, Jamie did the stuff

but listen… sorry to hear about your ‘bad taste’ condition - take 1x Dynamite and 1x Rampage this week and call me in the morning 

XD


----------



## Gwi1890

Oiky said:


> I love Punk bit his in ring work was awful last night, and it wasn't that good at DoN either
> 
> I'm still buzzing about Summer of Punk 2, but I just don't think he can go that well anymore


He’s suffering a bit from getting my shit in syndrome, the slower pace striking and holds that he wrestled early on in AEW was fine.


----------



## bdon

Show felt like a proper debut episode with how good it was, being in The Forum with all of the celebrities, execs watching, big storylines, etc.

That is the show they should have had 3 years ago, but obviously couldn’t without some backstory.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that 10-man was fun as fuck though
> 
> women’s match was good too, Jamie did the stuff
> 
> but listen… sorry to hear about your ‘bad taste’ condition - take 1x Dynamite and 1x Rampage this week and call me in the morning
> 
> XD


Ruby Soho pinned britt. Until she grows her hair out again and gives me a reason to play with myself after her matches she can job for all I care. She looks like my aunt so it only brings me shame and a need for therapy now.

Of course it was fun. But I've seen the same match since 2010. Missionary is also fun. But if you do the one position for 22 years eventually Mildred fantasises about the strapping young pool boy Javier.

Satirical points aside, I've seen every possible combination of an elite/bullet club/undisputed era match for almost 10 years now. It's the same spots every week. I'd rather a dark order 10 man cause atleast I've not seen every spot before. 

The undisputed elite club is so stale.

And I already saw that women's tag on Rampage a few weeks ago


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Show felt like a proper debut episode with how good it was, being in The Forum with all of the celebrities, execs watching, big storylines, etc.
> 
> That is the show they should have had 3 years ago, but obviously couldn’t without some backstory.


what is mega important, is that it felt like AEW

not wwe-lite which they veered into a couple of months ago


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what is mega important, is that it felt like AEW
> 
> not wwe-lite which they veered into a couple of months ago


This!


----------



## CM Buck

So am I confused. Does blood and guts come after the hair vs hair or before? Cause blood is the Dynamite after Forbidden door and apparently the hair match takes place next month?


----------



## Chelsea

Firefromthegods said:


> So am I confused. Does blood and guts come after the hair vs hair or before? Cause blood is the Dynamite after Forbidden door and apparently the hair match takes place next month?


From what I'm reading, the Hair vs. Hair match takes place on June 15, while the Blood & Guts match takes place on June 29.









Chris Jericho Preparing To Sport Bald Look On AEW TV?


Chris Jericho could be preparing to go bald. He will face Ortiz in a Hair vs. Hair match on the June 15 episode of AEW Dynamite.




www.wrestlinginc.com







> The Hair vs. Hair match was later confirmed for the “Dynamite: Road Rager” special on June 15 in St. Louis, Missouri.
> 
> As reported earlier, the match will precede the Blood & Guts bout scheduled for a special episode of “Dynamite” on June 29 in Detroit, Michigan. Could Jericho be walking into the match with a bald head?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I’m gonna catch a ton of shit for this, but I don’t care. I hated most of that show.
Mox’s match turned out better than I expected, and I liked Miro’s return. Most of the rest of the show I was literally asking out loud, “why am I watching this?’ From annoying guest announcers all night long on top of the three that’s already too many, to mostly horrible yapping segments, to the botch-rests that we’re almost every match -especially from the veteran who’s supposed to be mentoring the younger talent, oh, and is also the current world champion. This reminded me of the worst of WCW, only without the good wrestling. Add shaky cameras at ringside and you’ve pretty much got a laundry list of everything I hated about WWE. MJF’s shit that you people are all raving about - what the absolute fuck. You know you’re being worked now, it’s a stupid fucking angle that’s a slight variation on one that’s been done to death. So a guy can talk. So what, when all he’s got to say is useless fucking drivel. This is not what I was hoping for from this company. If this is where all you people think wrestling should be headed - which it looks like it is based on the overall reactions from everybody who spent the last two years shitting all over this company - well, then I guess I’m done as a wrestling fan. 

Now queue all the eye rolls in 3, 2, 1 …


----------



## Prized Fighter

Firefromthegods said:


> *Ruby Soho pinned britt. Until she grows her hair out again and gives me a reason to play with myself after her matches she can job for all I care. She looks like my aunt so it only brings me shame and a need for therapy now.
> 
> Of course it was fun. But I've seen the same match since 2010. Missionary is also fun. But if you do the one position for 22 years eventually Mildred fantasises about the strapping young pool boy Javier.*
> 
> Satirical points aside, I've seen every possible combination of an elite/bullet club/undisputed era match for almost 10 years now. It's the same spots every week. I'd rather a dark order 10 man cause atleast I've not seen every spot before.
> 
> The undisputed elite club is so stale.
> 
> And I already saw that women's tag on Rampage a few weeks ago


You have been horny on here lately. You doing OK, bud?


----------



## CM Buck

Prized Fighter said:


> You have been horny on here lately. You doing OK, bud?


Only slightly less thirsty than chels and cat


----------



## 3venflow

A lot of cool pics on Twitter from the Warner/Discovery hosted afterparty, but this one is amazing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m gonna catch a ton of shit for this, but I don’t care. I hated most of that show.
> Mox’s match turned out better than I expected, and I liked Miro’s return. Most of the rest of the show I was literally asking out loud, “why am I watching this?’ From annoying guest announcers all night long on top of the three that’s already too many, to mostly horrible yapping segments, to the botch-rests that we’re almost every match -especially from the veteran who’s supposed to be mentoring the younger talent, oh, and is also the current world champion. This reminded me of the worst of WCW, only without the good wrestling. Add shaky cameras at ringside and you’ve pretty much got a laundry list of everything I hated about WWE. MJF’s shit that you people are all raving about - what the absolute fuck. You know you’re being worked now, it’s a stupid fucking angle that’s a slight variation on one that’s been done to death. So a guy can talk. So what, when all he’s got to say is useless fucking drivel. This is not what I was hoping for from this company. If this is where all you people think wrestling should be headed - which it looks like it is based on the overall reactions from everybody who spent the last two years shitting all over this company - well, then I guess I’m done as a wrestling fan.
> 
> Now queue all the eye rolls in 3, 2, 1 …


what about JAS v Eddie’s crew and the 10-man coach?

liked that or nah?


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> A lot of cool pics on Twitter from the Warner/Discovery hosted afterparty, but this one is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 123706


Yo listen up here's a story, about blue guy that lives in a blue world


----------



## Prized Fighter

Firefromthegods said:


> Yo listen up here's a story, about blue guy that lives in a blue world


"I am in the dub bada dee duba di"


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> A lot of cool pics on Twitter from the Warner/Discovery hosted afterparty, but this one is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 123706


Jade is truly a goddess.

I don’t care how rough she can be in the ring. The woman has it all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This one is great too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532210159010734081


----------



## DRose1994

Thought it was a good show. The opener was a solid match, save for the Punk misstep on the springboard. Don’t want to be hard on the guy, but he needs to stray away from those moves. It takes some life out of the arena, and too many more of those and people start losing faith in him as an in ring performer. The Acclaimed and the Ass Boys are fantastic btw. 

MJF’s promo was outstanding. Really wondering where they go with this. 

Thought Garcia could’ve used a big win in the main event. He could’ve snuck one on Moxley and it wouldn’t have hurt Moxley’s perception any.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This one is great too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532210159010734081


All that glitz and glamour for Sky and he still looks bland as fuck.


----------



## Prized Fighter

If TK really wanted to take this thing to it furthest point, this could be an all out war between the ex-WWE wrestlers and AEW originals. Though, it would take a lot of planning and execution that I am not sure any company is really capable of. There are hints of these things already happening.

MJF vs AEW management/CM Punk

Hangman saying he wanted to save AEW from Punk after feuding with Bryan Danielson and Adam Cole

The Elite's (Bucks/Kenny) eventual feud with the Undisputed Elite

Jungle Boy - Christian split

Jericho leaning into his Sport Entertainer gimmick

Young Bucks vs Hardy's

There are a few tweener guys that would have to pick a side like Moxley, Spears, Dustin, etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Who was the dude that was flying to the USA and catching the Detroit show?

one of the Aussies i think

@yeahbaby! or @yeahright2 ?

whichever… you’re getting Blood and Guts!


----------



## 3venflow

Dolph Ziggler was backstage at Dynamite, visiting friends and his brother Ryan Nemeth.


----------



## Jedah

As I said last night, that was easily the best Dynamite of 2022 and the best overall since at least last summer. Maybe the best since 2019. Hour 2 wasn't as strong as hour 1, but I didn't think the show lost enough steam to change that assessment.

1. The tag match with Punk was fun but what made it appropriate was that it was not just a random tag match. The world champ opened the show and *actually felt important.* What a concept! Then they did the right thing by promoting Forbidden Door and BAM! We got Tanahashi. It showed that this event isn't just going to be multi-man matches, but have some big cross-promotional showdowns. Exactly what it should be. It was a bit disconcerting that Tanahashi didn't get a massive reaction. That hopefully will send the signal to Tony that these guys need some promotion. Don't think that your entire audience knows who the best of New Japan is. So far, so good though.

2. MJF promo. What more can I say? The best promo in AEW history, which is already saying a lot. Hopefully the incorporation of the beef with Tony into storylines means everything is worked out. If MJF commits to the company he needs to be the next champion and take that belt off Punk in Chicago. No ifs ands or buts.

3. MIRO IS BACK! That was exactly what it should be. Great to see him. I just wonder what they do with him from here. At some point down the road, I want to see him feud with Wardlow for the TNT title.

4. Another HOT segment with Jericho, Ortiz, and Kingston. Good way to start the road to Blood and Guts.

5. The show started losing some steam with the next segment. The 10 man tag was fun but they just do these so often that it's hard to get really enthusiastic about them. The angle with New Japan was encouraging though and hopefully it will grow. Tony needs to have a logical progression from here. I really don't care about any potential Christian heel turn at all.

6. As I said, Athena is far from the best talker. We all know that. Fortunately Jade showed up in time to save the segment from going off the rails and made us look forward to her vs. Statlander and Athena, so it did its job. *Jade should just unify the title at this point.* She feels infinitely more important than Thunder Rosa and felt more important than Britt, too. *The TBS title was a mistake. Jade is the real women's champion and has been since last fall.*

7. I was a little concerned about how they presented Wardlow last night. *The squash was fine but a feud with Sterling is just not going to cut it.* Tony needs to be very careful with Wardlow right now. He can easily lose his momentum now that the angle with MJF is at least temporarily over. He needs a hot feud, and quickly. Sterling is not it. Tony should first put him in a marquee match with a big man from Japan at Forbidden Door, all the while Wardlow cuts a promo saying he has unfinished business with the TNT title.

8. Women's tag was as random and meaningless as I feared it would be, even if the action was fine, and I enjoyed watching Hayter in particular. They've teased the tension with Hayter so much that it just felt like nothing and of course Hayter made up with Britt anyway. They need to start really transitioning her to break out on her own. Hayter vs. Jade at some point could feel like a big deal.

9. Moxley vs. Garcia was better than their first match by a lot. Brutal stuff and did its job to get closer to Blood and Guts.

*Some supplementary notes:*

1. This show succeeded because it actually knew who to feature. No indy geeks. You had a show with Punk, MJF, Wardlow, Jade, Hayter, Moxley, Jericho, etc. etc. These are the people who we should want to see. No sophomoric humor acts.

2. A lot of the randomness was ditched in this episode. Most of the segments meant more than just "good matches." We need to see more of that. Whenever AEW does that, it succeeds. Whenever Tony feels that just "good matches" are enough, we get too much clutter and noise. Let these guys talk. Give them time to say why they're there.


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who was the dude that was flying to the USA and catching the Detroit show?
> 
> one of the Aussies i think
> 
> @yeahbaby! or @yeahright2 ?
> 
> whichever… you’re getting Blood and Guts!


Not me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Not me.


…. Don’t you WISH it was you though? XD

ended up being @hardcorewrasslin


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Not a great show.
The MJF promo was great.
Hayter looked good and got to knock both Ruby and Storm out. I would like to see her destroy Baker.
I just don't care for that Forbidden Door ppv.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. Don’t you WISH it was you though? XD
> 
> ended up being @hardcorewrasslin


yo! It me!


----------



## Scuba Steve

Firefromthegods said:


> Ten man's I hate. And I can't stand hikkeleo. 5 percent because he is boring and 95 percent cause he refuses to change his name to Kino or something easy to spell.


What is so hard about spelling HIKULEO. It's seven little letters. 

Pretty elementary stuff.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what about JAS v Eddie’s crew and the 10-man coach?
> 
> liked that or nah?


Nah. Can’t stand 3/5ths of JAS, and Cole’s cringe commentary pretty much killed the 10-man for me. With JAS ya got one asshole who just yells a lot, and the other asshole who can’t decide if he’s Rick Flair or Randy Savage. Also getting tired of the whole Christian-Jurassic Express thing going nowhere. There are people I want to see, but can’t because the people I couldn’t give two shits about or just plain can’t fucking wrestle are getting pushed to the moon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Nah. Can’t stand 3/5ths of JAS, and Cole’s cringe commentary pretty much killed the 10-man for me. With JAS ya got one asshole who just yells a lot, and the other asshole who can’t decide if he’s Rick Flair or Randy Savage. Also getting tired of the whole Christian-Jurassic Express thing going nowhere. There are people I want to see, but can’t because the people I couldn’t give two shits about or just plain can’t fucking wrestle are getting pushed to the moon.


who are you digging at the moment then?

if you can‘t come up 5 names easy, then take a break mate

when i feel Like this i always take 1 - 6 months off


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## 3venflow

"This season on All Elite Wrestling..."


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## RoganJosh

Jeru The Damaja said:


>


Did you attend mate? Looks excellent. Still find it hard to believe we have another wrestling company drawing these numbers and selling out arenas.

I remember supporting TNA and hoping they would once reach these heights, but then bischoff and hogan came along and saw to that.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RoganJosh said:


> Did you attend mate? Looks excellent. Still find it hard to believe we have another wrestling company drawing these numbers and selling out arenas.
> 
> I remember supporting TNA and hoping they would once reach these heights, but then bischoff and hogan came along and saw to that.


I wish.

That was a photo I saw on Kevin Sullivans twitter page. It's an incredible photo and shows the scale of yesterdays attendance. Thought it deserved to be shared here.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings

Great promo by MJF. Obviously he should be the one to take the belt from Punk at some point. It would make sense.


----------



## ibbpe

TD_DDT said:


> Dude I love how MJF is burrying half this site and all of reddit lololololllll


... as if any of them actually pay attention to or care about this site or Reddit.


----------



## postmoderno

My review of the show as an occasional AEW watcher. I turn the show on probably once a month on average just to catch some, and follow the general exploits of the company via forums such as this one and podcasts.

I didn't watch DON, but I heard that Punk had won the title, which was probably part of the reason I tuned in this week. Right off the bat I saw that he was involved in a three man tag match of some sort and I lost interest, stopped paying attention.

When MJF came on I started to watch closely. Not breaking any new ground by saying I thought it was great, but again, providing context as an occasional watcher, this promo struck me as more entertaining and interesting than anything I've seen from WWE in months at least.

I faded out after that, nothing managed to recapture my interest. I think I completely tuned out when I saw the 10 man tag start. I don't even care for the "trios" matches, 5 dudes per tag team is just absurd.

The MJF storyline has my attention and I'm curious to see where they go with Punk so I will probably actually go out of my way to watch next week too.

For what it's worth, that concludes this review by an occasional AEW watcher.


----------



## La Parka

MJfs promo was fantastic.

Miro returning and squashing Morrison is great to see.

Didn’t really care for anything else on the show but MJF alone is worth tuning in for.


----------



## omaroo

Really good show must say their best ever post PPV imo.

Wow just wow MJFs promo was the best I have seen for many years and proving again why he just isnt the best heel in the business but also the best mic worker.

Personally it doesnt bother me as much if he does leave as he will be a star whereever he goes. I do personally see him leaving AEW come early 2024 even if this has now become a work shoot.

Really happy to see Miro back and dont mind him still having the redeemer gimmick as its badass. He needs to go on a monster run now and win the TNT title and hopefully the big one next year.

For me depending what they do with MJF whether he will get the title or not I would have Wardlow and Miro as the next champions. But lets see.

Multi man match was a clusterfuck didnt enjoy it. Looks like Christians heel turn is coming up soon which is good.

Good to see Tanahashi the ace of NJPW and a legend on AEW. For someone who isnt a hardcore NJPW fanI am really excited the supercard we are potentially gona see at the end of the month. Matches, storytelling should be off the charts.

JAS and Moxley, kingston and co in the blood and guts match was inevitable. Be tough to top that classic anarchy in the arena match.

Overall a really good show. Which they need to keep producing and not be so hit and miss.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Randy Lahey said:


> bro, nobody is watching AEW for womens wrestling. If that’s your only complaint, then get used to it bc it’s going to be featured less and less. You want to watch womens wrestling I suggest sticking with WWE or NXT 2.0


"Nobody watches to see the women🤪" 😂

The WWE women's division is carried by the 4hw! Tony Khan so wants some of them to start jumping ship because then there would be more interest in the AEW womens division!


----------



## yeahbaby!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who was the dude that was flying to the USA and catching the Detroit show?
> 
> one of the Aussies i think
> 
> @yeahbaby! or @yeahright2 ?
> 
> whichever… you’re getting Blood and Guts!


God no I don't have the money for that. If I did I'd go to Norway instead.


----------



## Wolf Mark

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 5.5 out of 10
> 
> FFTG, you need a penis enlargement pill for your soul dawg XD XD XD
> 
> either that.... or I am in the cocaine section
> 
> both could be true as well XD


You remind me so much of how I was when I was a huge TNA mark back in the day and could not take when someone didn't like what I thought was awesome. I go back to what I thought was awesome these days and think I was so wrong. I think it's because I hated the WWE so much and wanted an alternative so bad, it's almost like I wished TNA was great more than it really was cause I could not take the possibility of the opposite. Like a defiance. 

So after having experience of all this, having seen the WWF and WCW in their prime during the MNW and the somewhat good stuff from TNA, I can easily identify when things are not up too par. Feels like people are so starved of good stuff that the moment AEW does something a little good, some fans are creaming themselves as genius. Promos like MJF delivered for example was a weekly occurance during the MNW. I have watched all variations of semi-shoot promos there ever was. And yea MJF had great delivery but a lot of the content I had seen before. The best promo of AEW history remains the Jack the Snake one that he cut on Cody.


----------



## ibbpe

I still can't tell the difference between Angelo Parker and Daniel Garcia.


----------



## CM Buck

Scuba Steve said:


> What is so hard about spelling HIKULEO. It's seven little letters.
> 
> Pretty elementary stuff.


I was being facetious


----------



## justamark

This was an awful show

Punk continues his botchtastic matches after his already embarrassing performance at Double or Nothing. This geezer who lost all credibility in UFC has no business holding the title. Doesn't help that he is pushing away fans with his in your face politics via social media posts (where he conveniently turns off the comments) and dumb T-shirts he likes to wear in Texas.

This was embarrassing:






Am I'm supposed to be excited for Punk vs Tanahashi after this embarrassing week of in ring work from Punk? What a waste of the Ace. Hangman would have had a far better match with Tanahashi, but hopefully Hangman will get Okada. And I love Tanahashi but you just have him show up without telling your audience anything about him at all? I guess that's the pattern with this NJPW stuff

Hangman just lost the title and YOU DON'T HAVE HIM SHOW UP ON THE SHOW AT ALL?!?!?!?!! Seriously!?!?!? Way to bury Paige. Jesus. I'd have appreciated hearing his thoughts after such a big loss. My God. Storytelling AEW. For fuck's sake. You used to be good at doing that with Hangman. What changed?

Miro gets brought back in the most boring way possible in a match against someone no one cares about right now. Might as well have had him come back to beat Johnny on Dark since I think that's the last place we've seen Johnny and this felt like a match that belonged on there instead of Dynamite. What's Lance Archer doing since that great match he had with Hangman? I'd have had Miro destroy him to bring Miro back in a big way. The Redeemer is not fucking around. You can easily rebuild Archer at a later date, honestly doesn't seem like AEW is all that invested in him anyway

Why the hell is Johnny not in the Elite?

MJF's overrated promo is pointless. The MJF/Tony Kahm drama was interesting because we thought it was real. Now that it's a story line I have no reason to care anymore. I actually love how WWE just honestly told us on TV what was going on with Sasha and Naomi and didn't try and turn it into a dumb story line. I thought it was fascinating seeing them honestly tell the audience what happened live on TV and then publicly bury them. That was WAY more interesting than this MJF/Kahn thing because WWE didn't go overboard turning it into a kayfabe storyline and just let the reality of the situation be what it is.

Wardlow after getting so much momentum and a star making win on Sunday...gets a pointless Dark/Elevation level squash match and then gets tossed into a dumb storyline with Sterling...who is so worthless they just replaced him with someone else as Jade's mouthpiece. Sad...and worrisome for Wardlow since a much more talented big man just came back in the form of Miro. Now's not the time to start making people lose interest in Wardlow with Miro back on the scene. I'm also getting tired of the dumb powerbomb symphony gimmick. I'd like to see Wardlow have some ACTUAL WRESTLING MATCHES with people. He clearly has some in ring skills that we've only seen brief glimpses of. It's makes all his opponents look dumb when they just let him powerbomb them when they could easily counter or reverse it somehow.

I don't care about anything involving Ruby Soho and Toni Storm as they have already been so thoroughly ruined since debuting in AEW. Any momentum they had is gone. 

I also don't care about Athena's debut, because Kahn has already shown me her future in the form of Toni Storm and Ruby Soho. Two months from now Athena will be teaming up with random people to fight Emi Sakura and Nyla Rose on Dark and Elevation. Excalibur: "Here's Ana Jay teaming up with Athena on tonight's dark, taking on Emi Sakura and Nyla Rose. They better keep an eye on Vicki at ringside." Insert random joke by Taz

I don't care about Jamie Hayter as she has had about 50 opportunities to turn on Baker, but AEW loves to drag out every story line like they did with Julia Hart.

And since I'm ranting on the women, JADE CARGILL IS BORING. You can only hear, "Cut the shit Tony" and "I'm that bitch" so many times before you stop caring. Her matches are mediocre too and literally no one cares about the baddies. No one cared about them BEFORE they joined Jade Cargill. Athena should IMMEDIATELY get a title shot AND ABSOLUTELY FUCKING SQUASH JADE CARGILL. It'll immediately make people take note of Athena and I think she'd have far better matches with people than Jade

Blood and Guts match? Isn't that basically the same thing we got on Sunday? Is this dumb feud between Jericho and Kingston going to ever end so that the BlackPool Combat Club and Santana/Ortiz can actually do something interesting? They had a great match on Sunday that should have been the end of this. This whole feud has been so dumb. It started due to Kingston acting like a total heel to Jericho for no good reason, then they forced a heel turn on Jericho even though Santana and Ortiz were the ones who stabbed him in the back first just because Kingston told them too. Remember Santana and Ortiz complaining about being Jericho's lackeys? How is becoming Kingston's lackeys any better? This whole story line has made them look like fools. And how did it even make sense that Jericho went from feuding with 2.0 to being in a faction with them? Such a stupid story line. And the cool factor of the Blackpool Combat Club is largely gone now by being sucked into this dumb Jericho/Kingston feud. Everybody in this current feud could be doing better things. What a waste of William Regal's talents as well.

Jurassic Express and Hardy fighting the Elite. Haven't we seen this dance enough times? Just more beat a dead horse feuds. Turn Christian heel already and it's time for Jurassic Express to drop the titles to someone. They are just treading water doing nothing. You've made Keith Lee and Swerve, two of the coolest talents on the roster looks like losers since debuting. They should have won the tag titles on Sunday. Or maybe put them on Death Triangle and do a freebird thing. I'm so sick of seeing Death Triangle job to the House of Black for like the thousandth time. Give them something more interesting to do, especially with Phoenix being back and Pentagon going back to his Lucha Underground roots as Penta Oscuro. My god do you know how much money they are leaving on the table not having Penta go back to the arm breaking badass he was in Lucha Underground?

Does Darby Allin have any momentum right now? It feels like his stock has fallen significantly

What the fuck is Daniel Garcia doing in the main event? and with Jon Moxley of all people? I know JAS and the Combat Club are feuding but Garcia is nowhere even close to being as well built up as Moxley within AEW and has ZERO business being in the main event with him. God, Tony Kahn really IS a mark. NOBODY wants to see that main event. I hate seeing top guys get put in big matches with people way below their pay grade i.e. former champ Hangman Paige fighting Dante Martin. Speaking of which...

No one cares about Dante vs Scorpio. Dante was at his most interesting when they did the story line of him and Lio Rush (who is far more interesting and talented than Dante) trying to screw over team Taz. He's had zero momentum since then (especially since Taz and company made Dante look like a fool and a jobber) and has been boring as hell. It doesn't help that EVERYTHING they've done with the TNT title in recent months has been ABSOLUTE GARBAGE. Frankly, I'd be more interested in seeing Hook challenge Scorpio Sky. At least Hook is a guy AEW hasn't ruined...yet. 

I feel like AEW is losing it. Double or Nothing was just an okay pay per view by AEW's own standards and so many things within the company just have no focus or direction right now. They are feeling more and more like WWE every day. If I'm being honest, WWE actually feels a bit more focused than AEW lately with their story lines and feuds. Cody/Rollins is being done well. They are handling Matt Riddle quite well. The Owens/Ezekiel thing is hilarious. The Bloodline continues to be awesome and I was a guy who once hated Roman Reigns but he feels like a more credible champ than CM Punk. The women's title situation is a bit of a mess, but that's on Sasha and Naomi. 

Eh, I don't know. Just how I feel.


----------



## DammitChrist

justamark said:


> This was an awful show
> 
> Punk continues his botchtastic matches after his already embarrassing performance at Double or Nothing. This geezer who lost all credibility in UFC has no business holding the title. Doesn't help that he is pushing away fans with his in your face politics via social media posts (where he conveniently turns off the comments) and dumb T-shirts he likes to wear in Texas.
> 
> This was embarrassing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I'm supposed to be excited for Punk vs Tanahashi after this embarrassing week of in ring work from Punk? What a waste of the Ace. Hangman would have had a far better match with Tanahashi, but hopefully Hangman will get Okada. And I love Tanahashi but you just have him show up without telling your audience anything about him at all? I guess that's the pattern with this NJPW stuff
> 
> Hangman just lost the title and YOU DON'T HAVE HIM SHOW UP ON THE SHOW AT ALL?!?!?!?!! Seriously!?!?!? Way to bury Paige. Jesus. I'd have appreciated hearing his thoughts after such a big loss. My God. Storytelling AEW. For fuck's sake. You used to be good at doing that with Hangman. What changed?
> 
> Miro gets brought back in the most boring way possible in a match against someone no one cares about right now. Might as well have had him come back to beat Johnny on Dark since I think that's the last place we've seen Johnny and this felt like a match that belonged on there instead of Dynamite. What's Lance Archer doing since that great match he had with Hangman? I'd have had Miro destroy him to bring Miro back in a big way. The Redeemer is not fucking around. You can easily rebuild Archer at a later date, honestly doesn't seem like AEW is all that invested in him anyway
> 
> Why the hell is Johnny not in the Elite?
> 
> MJF's overrated promo is pointless. The MJF/Tony Kahm drama was interesting because we thought it was real. Now that it's a story line I have no reason to care anymore. I actually love how WWE just honestly told us on TV what was going on with Sasha and Naomi and didn't try and turn it into a dumb story line. I thought it was fascinating seeing them honestly tell the audience what happened live on TV and then publicly bury them. That was WAY more interesting than this MJF/Kahn thing because WWE didn't go overboard turning it into a kayfabe storyline and just let the reality of the situation be what it is.
> 
> Wardlow after getting so much momentum and a star making win on Sunday...gets a pointless Dark/Elevation level squash match and then gets tossed into a dumb storyline with Sterling...who is so worthless they just replaced him with someone else as Jade's mouthpiece. Sad...and worrisome for Wardlow since a much more talented big man just came back in the form of Miro. Now's not the time to start making people lose interest in Wardlow with Miro back on the scene. I'm also getting tired of the dumb powerbomb symphony gimmick. I'd like to see Wardlow have some ACTUAL WRESTLING MATCHES with people. He clearly has some in ring skills that we've only seen brief glimpses of. It's makes all his opponents look dumb when they just let him powerbomb them when they could easily counter or reverse it somehow.
> 
> I don't care about anything involving Ruby Soho and Toni Storm as they have already been so thoroughly ruined since debuting in AEW. Any momentum they had is gone.
> 
> I also don't care about Athena's debut, because Kahn has already shown me her future in the form of Toni Storm and Ruby Soho. Two months from now Athena will be teaming up with random people to fight Emi Sakura and Nyla Rose on Dark and Elevation. Excalibur: "Here's Ana Jay teaming up with Athena on tonight's dark, taking on Emi Sakura and Nyla Rose. They better keep an eye on Vicki at ringside." Insert random joke by Taz
> 
> I don't care about Jamie Hayter as she has had about 50 opportunities to turn on Baker, but AEW loves to drag out every story line like they did with Julia Hart.
> 
> And since I'm ranting on the women, JADE CARGILL IS BORING. You can only hear, "Cut the shit Tony" and "I'm that bitch" so many times before you stop caring. Her matches are mediocre too and literally no one cares about the baddies. No one cared about them BEFORE they joined Jade Cargill. Athena should IMMEDIATELY get a title shot AND ABSOLUTELY FUCKING SQUASH JADE CARGILL. It'll immediately make people take note of Athena and I think she'd have far better matches with people than Jade
> 
> Blood and Guts match? Isn't that basically the same thing we got on Sunday? Is this dumb feud between Jericho and Kingston going to ever end so that the BlackPool Combat Club and Santana/Ortiz can actually do something interesting? They had a great match on Sunday that should have been the end of this. This whole feud has been so dumb. It started due to Kingston acting like a total heel to Jericho for no good reason, then they forced a heel turn on Jericho even though Santana and Ortiz were the ones who stabbed him in the back first just because Kingston told them too. Remember Santana and Ortiz complaining about being Jericho's lackeys? How is becoming Kingston's lackeys any better? This whole story line has made them look like fools. And how did it even make sense that Jericho went from feuding with 2.0 to being in a faction with them? Such a stupid story line. And the cool factor of the Blackpool Combat Club is largely gone now by being sucked into this dumb Jericho/Kingston feud. Everybody in this current feud could be doing better things. What a waste of William Regal's talents as well.
> 
> Jurassic Express and Hardy fighting the Elite. Haven't we seen this dance enough times? Just more beat a dead horse feuds. Turn Christian heel already and it's time for Jurassic Express to drop the titles to someone. They are just treading water doing nothing. You've made Keith Lee and Swerve, two of the coolest talents on the roster looks like losers since debuting. They should have won the tag titles on Sunday. Or maybe put them on Death Triangle and do a freebird thing. I'm so sick of seeing Death Triangle job to the House of Black for like the thousandth time. Give them something more interesting to do, especially with Phoenix being back and Pentagon going back to his Lucha Underground roots as Penta Oscuro. My god do you know how much money they are leaving on the table not having Penta go back to the arm breaking badass he was in Lucha Underground?
> 
> Does Darby Allin have any momentum right now? It feels like his stock has fallen significantly
> 
> What the fuck is Daniel Garcia doing in the main event? and with Jon Moxley of all people? I know JAS and the Combat Club are feuding but Garcia is nowhere even close to being as well built up as Moxley within AEW and has ZERO business being in the main event with him. God, Tony Kahn really IS a mark. NOBODY wants to see that main event. I hate seeing top guys get put in big matches with people way below their pay grade i.e. former champ Hangman Paige fighting Dante Martin. Speaking of which...
> 
> No one cares about Dante vs Scorpio. Dante was at his most interesting when they did the story line of him and Lio Rush (who is far more interesting and talented than Dante) trying to screw over team Taz. He's had zero momentum since then (especially since Taz and company made Dante look like a fool and a jobber) and has been boring as hell. It doesn't help that EVERYTHING they've done with the TNT title in recent months has been ABSOLUTE GARBAGE. Frankly, I'd be more interested in seeing Hook challenge Scorpio Sky. At least Hook is a guy AEW hasn't ruined...yet.
> 
> I feel like AEW is losing it. Double or Nothing was just an okay pay per view by AEW's own standards and so many things within the company just have no focus or direction right now. They are feeling more and more like WWE every day. If I'm being honest, WWE actually feels a bit more focused than AEW lately with their story lines and feuds. Cody/Rollins is being done well. They are handling Matt Riddle quite well. The Owens/Ezekiel thing is hilarious. The Bloodline continues to be awesome and I was a guy who once hated Roman Reigns but he feels like a more credible champ than CM Punk. The women's title situation is a bit of a mess, but that's on Sasha and Naomi.
> 
> Eh, I don't know. *Just how I feel.*


We didn't ask, dude.


----------



## justamark

DammitChrist said:


> We didn't ask, dude.


I didn't ask for your opinion either

Maybe you're not familiar with the concept of internet forums where people post their thoughts on things. Sorry the way the internet works is so offensive to you


----------



## DammitChrist

justamark said:


> I didn't ask for your opinion either
> 
> Maybe you're not familiar with the concept of internet forums where people post their thoughts on things. Sorry the way the internet works is so offensive to you


Hey, I understand how internet forums work. However, I'm also familiar with the constructive use of time.

I hate most Smackdown episodes (since late October), and I strongly dislike the newer direction of NXT 2.0; but you'll never see me venture in either of those live discussion threads rambling about everything that I despised on either of those shows because it'd be a waste of my time. I could've just been doing something else more productive instead.

If you want to keep writing essay-length rants on a show that you clearly displeases you (even though it's widely getting praised for being one of the best Dynamite episodes of the year so far), then you're more than free to continue using up your 20+ minutes each week. It's not my time that I'm wasting anyway


----------



## justamark

DammitChrist said:


> I could've just been doing something else more productive instead.


Like not harassing some random person on the internet because you don't like their opinion? Clearly you have so many better things to do with your time. Hence this pointless discussion where having.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahbaby! said:


> God no I don't have the money for that. If I did I'd go to Norway instead.


norway is nice


but also pretty expensive xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wolf Mark said:


> You remind me so much of how I was when I was a huge TNA mark back in the day and could not take when someone didn't like what I thought was awesome. I go back to what I thought was awesome these days and think I was so wrong. I think it's because I hated the WWE so much and wanted an alternative so bad, it's almost like I wished TNA was great more than it really was cause I could not take the possibility of the opposite. Like a defiance.
> 
> So after having experience of all this, having seen the WWF and WCW in their prime during the MNW and the somewhat good stuff from TNA, I can easily identify when things are not up too par. Feels like people are so starved of good stuff that the moment AEW does something a little good, some fans are creaming themselves as genius. Promos like MJF delivered for example was a weekly occurance during the MNW. I have watched all variations of semi-shoot promos there ever was. And yea MJF had great delivery but a lot of the content I had seen before. The best promo of AEW history remains the Jack the Snake one that he cut on Cody.


do i ever remind you of a time in your life you had a ‘tongue-in-cheek’ sense of humour or nah?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who are you digging at the moment then?
> 
> if you can‘t come up 5 names easy, then take a break mate
> 
> when i feel Like this i always take 1 - 6 months off


Well, ya see, therein lies the problem. I can easily come up with about 10-15 names that I like, but most of them you never see because a bunch of halfwits are being pushed instead. So it’s hard to say who I’m digging ‘at the moment’, because at the moment, most of the people I’d like to be digging are nowhere to be seen. It feels like at least 75% of tv time is taken up by people I cannot stand.

The straw that’s breaking the camel’s back right now is this MJF bullshit, that everybody that fancies themselves as ‘smart’ is eating up. If it’s all a shoot, then they need to grant MJF his wish and dump him right now, because he’s a cancer. If it’s a work, it’s doing more damage to the company and the business as a whole than any possible payoff could make worthwhile. Either way, I don’t know how anybody who calls themselves a wrestling fan can be enjoying it. This isn’t a well-crafted story line, it’s reality tv-level fucking garbage.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

justamark said:


> This was an awful show
> 
> …
> 
> Eh, I don't know. Just how I feel.


You ain’t alone - I don’t know about anybody else, I don’t care about everybody else, I agree with about 99% of all this. I have been a fan of this promotion from the very beginning, I’ve defended it and its owner so many times, to the point that I’ve been accused of being one of those cultists. So if anybody dares to call me a hater, we’re gonna have a problem. I simply don’t like where it seems to be headed, which right now is the exact opposite of where it looked like it was going in the first year, even through most of the second. Now coming out if this fucking pandemic, it feels like it’s all gone off the rails.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, ya see, therein lies the problem. I can easily come up with about 10-15 names that I like, but most of them you never see because a bunch of halfwits are being pushed instead. So it’s hard to say who I’m digging ‘at the moment’, because at the moment, most of the people I’d like to be digging are nowhere to be seen. It feels like at least 75% of tv time is taken up by people I cannot stand.
> 
> The straw that’s breaking the camel’s back right now is this MJF bullshit, that everybody that fancies themselves as ‘smart’ is eating up. If it’s all a shoot, then they need to grant MJF his wish and dump him right now, because he’s a cancer. If it’s a work, it’s doing more damage to the company and the business as a whole than any possible payoff could make worthwhile. Either way, I don’t know how anybody who calls themselves a wrestling fan can be enjoying it. This isn’t a well-crafted story line, it’s reality tv-level fucking garbage.


i dunno - i like it

it is totally different from anything AEW has done, and blends ‘the business of the business’ with what is on tv

also rewards you for being a hardcore fan and knowing some behind the scenes stuff

added to that, you know it will only be 1 segment a show once a week - they won’t over-push it, which will make some fanbois cry - but which i like, cause i don’t need to see him 3 times a show


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno - i like it
> 
> it is totally different from anything AEW has done, and blends ‘the business of the business’ with what is on tv
> 
> also rewards you for being a hardcore fan and knowing some behind the scenes stuff
> 
> added to that, you know it will only be 1 segment a show once a week - they won’t over-push it, which will make some fanbois cry - but which i like, cause i don’t need to see him 3 times a show


Just a couple of things to say about that … and you know I love you bro, so don’t take any of this the wrong way.

1, I turn on wrestling to escape from reality, not get another face full of it. I get more than enough reality in real life, I don’t need to see it on tv, too. Like a good fiction novel, you know it’s fiction, but you can still get immersed in it if it’s done well. Turning a real-life situation into a story line isn’t what I call clever, it’s lazy. I hated when WWF/WWE did it, I hate _IF_ AEW is doing it.

And 2, if this MJF shit is indeed a work, then you’re all being played exactly _because_ you’re a ‘smart’ or ‘hardcore’ fan or whatever who knows some behind the scenes stuff. Except in this case, most, if not all, of what you think is behind the scenes stuff is all part of the ruse. You know what that makes you? Ironically, the very definition of a mark. This to me is like a magician who actually saws his own arm off to make sure you think he’s really sawing his own arm off, but you still think it’s a trick because who would be so stupid as to do such a thing as part of a magic show.


----------



## Punk_316

justamark said:


> *Doesn't help that he is pushing away fans with his in your face politics via social media posts (where he conveniently turns off the comments) and dumb T-shirts he likes to wear in Texas.*


I'm a big fan of CM Punk the wrestler, but I agree with this sentiment. He is a bit of a douche (Phil Brooks).
His run in AEW has been very good so far, but something feels lacking (might improve when he eventually turns heel). I miss the disgruntled anti-authority CM Punk (2009 - 2014).


----------

